# Upstate NY 2019 Season



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

Figured I'd get this thing started! This is the upstate NY 2019 thread. Looking forward to this season!


----------



## Ellie (Mar 29, 2019)

Anyone know of morels in the Saratoga County region? Willing to travel!


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

While this might not be specifically helpful, you have a decent chance at morels in any local state or county park. Just keep an eye out for the tell tale dying elms, southern slopes, loamy soil areas or lower creek bottoms. Older apple orchards can be especially fruitful as well. I am up in Jefferson county, if you ever head up north I'd be glad to help.


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

Ellie said:


> Anyone know of morels in the Saratoga County region? Willing to travel!


I agree with everything chainsaw said. I also have tremendous luck around ash trees.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

It's getting close. I've been looking at nice elms planning some hunts all ready. Little over a month and it will be time.


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

Mr. Morel said:


> I agree with everything chainsaw said. I also have tremendous luck around ash trees.


I seem to always confuse ash and elm. Short of the leaves, what are some good indicators of an ash or elm? Found a spot with lots of dying ash yesterday so hoping I'll have luck.


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

ChainsawHand999 said:


> I seem to always confuse ash and elm. Short of the leaves, what are some good indicators of an ash or elm? Found a spot with lots of dying ash yesterday so hoping I'll have luck.


Ash to me is a much finer, tighter looking x pattern with little variance on the outside ridges of the bark. I call it a zippered pattern. Elm tends to have more of a shaggy uneven texture with longer, taller x pattern. Sometimes even looks like rectangles.


----------



## Porcina (May 23, 2018)

A quick tip to ID elms, other than the piles of fallen bark, is the "buttressed" roots. On the mature elms the roots protrude from the ground and look very sturdy. I'm in Broome County and haven't had much luck finding morels around elms; ash and apple are the best providers for me.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Identifying the bark is key but sometimes you can't see the forest for the trees. Sometimes too close is too confusing. Step back and look at the overall shape of the tree. Check out how high the first set of branches begin. Check out the shape and thickness, the overall structure of the upper branches. 
Enjoy the hunt.


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

Heard some CNY reports of ramps popping. Won't be long with days like this!  few more weeks!


----------



## Justin case (Oct 21, 2018)

I went out in Chautauqua county looking for good sites. Not much of interest out yet. 

It's my first year and basically I'm going off of Adam Harringtons (Learn your land) videos on You Tube. American elm, and tulip poplars are the trees I've been searching for. Tree Id isn't my strong suit yet.


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

Justin case said:


> I went out in Chautauqua county looking for good sites. Not much of interest out yet.
> 
> It's my first year and basically I'm going off of Adam Harringtons (Learn your land) videos on You Tube. American elm, and tulip poplars are the trees I've been searching for. Tree Id isn't my strong suit yet.


I'm not great with tree ID either. I've got ash and apple down easy. But elm always seems to be tricky. I try to focus more on the leaves from the fall. I can identify those well. So just find the right leaves and you'll be close to the right tree.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

99% of my finds are elm. There all over here . My favorite are the elms that have a redish color or first ta second yr of there dieing cycle. When I see one I'm like a kid in a candy store. Lol


----------



## Pettit877 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hobler 

We seem to have a bunch around me here in WNY. Mainly in creek bottoms, pastures and along the roads. Are you finding your morels under similarly located elms? 

Eric


----------



## Micah Wiesner (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm in Central New York by Syracuse. Anyone have any luck yet? I know it seems early, but I just don't wanna miss em!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Pettit877 said:


> Hobler
> 
> We seem to have a bunch around me here in WNY. Mainly in creek bottoms, pastures and along the roads. Are you finding your morels under similarly located elms?
> 
> Eric


Stay away from standing water around the elms. Otherwise those areas should be great. Try to stay away from the elms that all the bark has fallen off from. Also if you don't find them one yr in a spot recheck it the following yr you might get a surprise. Happy hunting.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Micah Wiesner said:


> I'm in Central New York by Syracuse. Anyone have any luck yet? I know it seems early, but I just don't wanna miss em!


Still to early. But getting close. You'll see people on here posting there finds n the area there in.


----------



## Morelsareswell (Apr 10, 2019)

ChainsawHand999 said:


> Heard some CNY reports of ramps popping. Won't be long with days like this!  few more weeks!


I hauled in 20 lbs on Sunday. Half pickled and the other half waiting.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

ChainsawHand999 said:


> I seem to always confuse ash and elm. Short of the leaves, what are some good indicators of an ash or elm? Found a spot with lots of dying ash yesterday so hoping I'll have luck.


Take a sample of bark & snap it in half. It will be layered like a 
“Kit-Kat” Candy bar. This is an Elm only trait.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> Take a sample of bark & snap it in half. It will be layered like a
> “Kit-Kat” Candy bar. This is an Elm only trait.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Morelsareswell said:


> I hauled in 20 lbs on Sunday. Half pickled and the other half waiting.


Care to share a pickling recipe?


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

hoblershang said:


> 99% of my finds are elm. There all over here . My favorite are the elms that have a redish color or first ta second yr of there dieing cycle. When I see one I'm like a kid in a candy store. Lol


I had my first big elm find last year. I was trying to teach my brother in-law. I said, that one over there is exactly what we are looking for. Sure enough we pulled about 2 lbs from under it. Unfortunately, it is only one of 2 elms that have ever produced for me. You better believe I will be headed back there again this year. I love acquiring new PG. By the time I am 50 I should have quite the portfolio.


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 14268


Thanks for that tip Old Elm.


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

Morelsareswell said:


> I hauled in 20 lbs on Sunday. Half pickled and the other half waiting.


Excellent! How upstate are you? I'm damn near Canada, so I think I have a bit before ramps start popping.


----------



## Espazz (Apr 12, 2019)

I'm brand new to morel hunting. I moved here last fall from Minnesota. I live south of Utica out in the sticks.
I want to go hunting but need to be more educated. What videos or websites are the best for a newbie?

Espazz


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Espazz said:


> I'm brand new to morel hunting. I moved here last fall from Minnesota. I live south of Utica out in the sticks.
> I want to go hunting but need to be more educated. What videos or websites are the best for a newbie?
> 
> Espazz


YouTube n read up on past posts on here lots of great info in them. Good luck n happy hunting.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Espazz said:


> I'm brand new to morel hunting. I moved here last fall from Minnesota. I live south of Utica out in the sticks.
> I want to go hunting but need to be more educated. What videos or websites are the best for a newbie?
> 
> Espazz


Welcome to the site Espazz! I agree with Hoblershang. Youtube & this Forum are Excellent resources. Googling "morel" can pullup some good sites/articles to read. Learn to identify producing trees in your region is key. Joining a mushroom club/foraging club in your area, maybe a possiblity too. Most of all, get outside and look around some trees! Have patience, dont give up and youll soon be on your way! Have Fun!


----------



## Justin case (Oct 21, 2018)

On You Tube there is a channel called "Learn your land" the guy is from just north of Pittsburg. He puts out a lot of excellent mushroom foraging videos that are full of great tips. I believe he has three or four videos just on morels.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Espazz said:


> I'm brand new to morel hunting. I moved here last fall from Minnesota. I live south of Utica out in the sticks.
> I want to go hunting but need to be more educated. What videos or websites are the best for a newbie?
> 
> Espazz


Morel hunting can be frustrating until you find the first one then......
Learn to ID the "morel dependent trees" is key.
You don't find the morel by searching the ground, you find the morel by searching the tree.
When you do find make a find, make it an indelible memory, you now have the trunk of your first proven ground. Now develop the branches of morel network.
Good luck and don't forget to enjoy the hunt.


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

Ramps finally up in Fort Drum area. Little young yet but a promising sign.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

You always hear it, but... too dense to comply.... "for tick revelation wear light colored clothes."
It so happens that suggestion bore fruit as I walked down from the cabin in much merriment, through the briars, to reach the most iconic view of the Unadilla Valley.
My avant garde, highly fashionable, light colored river pants revealed a tick as obvious as a leek on the forest floor advancing up my pant leg headed to tick heaven (Ticks don't mind a cheap hotel despite there being no ball room).
So there you have it kids, light colored clothes, despite betraying your presence, has its usefulness in the woods. Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## am19forever (Apr 18, 2017)

Just one of my many ramp spots on family land


----------



## Bman409 (Apr 17, 2019)

New morel hunter here, in Orleans County. I'm going to try out some abandoned or run down apple orchards this year. I'm guessing we are about a month away from "peak season" in my county? Thanks for any help!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Bman409 said:


> New morel hunter here, in Orleans County. I'm going to try out some abandoned or run down apple orchards this year. I'm guessing we are about a month away from "peak season" in my county? Thanks for any help!


You might want to check out the "Apple Orchard" thread on page 2


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

Any chance the warmer weather will bring a few early morels? Getting anxious up here. I know southern NY has had a few pop up in the past few days.


----------



## Bman409 (Apr 17, 2019)

thank you! 


geogymn said:


> You might want to check out the "Apple Orchard" thread on page 2


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

ChainsawHand999 said:


> Any chance the warmer weather will bring a few early morels? Getting anxious up here. I know southern NY has had a few pop up in the past few days.


Too early methinks! Might check to see if the Verpas are out this weekend and they proceed the Morels by a week or two.
When you start hearing lawn mowers it's time.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm not sure but if weather man correct next 15 days says highs in the 60s lows in the 40s. My opinion I'd say 1st week of May. But since when is the weather man reliable lol . I can hope. Getting so close I can taste um.


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Where is Barnacle?


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

geogymn said:


> Too early methinks! Might check to see if the Verpas are out this weekend and they proceed the Morels by a week or two.
> When you start hearing lawn mowers it's time.


Do you eat Verpas? I've heard so many different schools of thought on these controversial "false" morels. Wouldn't mind trying them but I've always stayed away.


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

Had some downtime to make my very first shroomin' hiking stick. Just needs a few coats of finish and she will be ready to bring some luck to the woods. Would be happy to share my process if anyone is interested. Have a happy easter everyone!


----------



## Pettit877 (Apr 8, 2019)

I’d love to hear the process, I might make a couple myself 

Eric


----------



## MerryMoose (Mar 27, 2019)

There may be another functional benefit to that hiking stick too. I always hear people talking about searching a while and after they find the first one, the rest are easier to spot.

Maybe the visual aid from the beginning will get you spotting them faster. Seeing how they contrast with different ground probably helps a lot.


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

Pettit877 said:


> I’d love to hear the process, I might make a couple myself
> 
> Eric


Sure thing. I was able to snag this chunk of maple which had those gnarly vines wrapped around it. I think its gives the stick character. It was relatively green, so I was able to carve the bark off very easily with a knife. I whittled down the morel to a rudimentary shape, and used a dremel tool with some sanding drums and carving tools to finish it. Sand the whole thing down from 60 grit up to 220/320, and stain to your choice of color. I went for a honey oak. I kept the mushroom stem bare. Now I just gotta spray some minwax helmsman spar urethane on her, and after a few coats she should be ready.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

ChainsawHand999 said:


> Sure thing. I was able to snag this chunk of maple which had those gnarly vines wrapped around it. I think its gives the stick character. It was relatively green, so I was able to carve the bark off very easily with a knife. I whittled down the morel to a rudimentary shape, and used a dremel tool with some sanding drums and carving tools to finish it. Sand the whole thing down from 60 grit up to 220/320, and stain to your choice of color. I went for a honey oak. I kept the mushroom stem bare. Now I just gotta spray some minwax helmsman spar urethane on her, and after a few coats she should be ready.


Really Kool ChainsawHand999! It is Gnarly! Good choice of stain & leaving the stem natural. Happy Hunting!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

ChainsawHand999 said:


> Do you eat Verpas? I've heard so many different schools of thought on these controversial "false" morels. Wouldn't mind trying them but I've always stayed away.


Check out " Beware the Verpa" thread on page 2


----------



## Spiritmushroom (Apr 23, 2019)

Hey everyone! 
This will be my first year hunting for morels! I’m hoping to get some nice photos of them growing! 

Any tips on where/when I should start looking in the Syracuse area? 

Thanks!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Spiritmushroom said:


> Hey everyone!
> This will be my first year hunting for morels! I’m hoping to get some nice photos of them growing!
> 
> Any tips on where/when I should start looking in the Syracuse area?
> ...


We are still a couple weeks away yet in the Utica area. Start looking when you hear lawn mowers.


----------



## lithic hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Quick search in a new spot last night. No morels, but found a few young Pheasant Backs.
Western Finger lakes area.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

ChainsawHand999 said:


> Had some downtime to make my very first shroomin' hiking stick. Just needs a few coats of finish and she will be ready to bring some luck to the woods. Would be happy to share my process if anyone is interested. Have a happy easter everyone!


Now I guess as you look for shrooms you will be looking for lumber for sticks too...nice job and good luck.


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

Won't be long now! Seeing reports of morels in Wisconsin and Michigan. Even once near the UP! Early blacks should be here soon, so if you have a spot it's worth a gander.


----------



## Seth (Jun 1, 2018)

Most videos I see of people finding yellow morels, there's may apples in the background. So here in Delaware/Otsego county, the May apples are not even out of the ground yet.

Do you use may apples to time the morel season?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Seth said:


> Most videos I see of people finding yellow morels, there's may apples in the background. So here in Delaware/Otsego county, the May apples are not even out of the ground yet.
> 
> Do you use may apples to time the morel season?


I don't, I use lawn growth. But some say the time to start looking is when the Oak leaves are the size of squirrel ears.


----------



## am19forever (Apr 18, 2017)

Went on a delivery today to the hudson valley near poughkeepsie had time for a short hike and glad I did found quite a few so if your in the area I would head out. Not from the area so I don't mind sharing the spot peach hill park...sorry if this is your spot but dont worry I left plenty


----------



## am19forever (Apr 18, 2017)

Decent haul still left plenty small ones like I said


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

am19forever said:


> Decent haul still left plenty small ones like I said


Nice haul am19


----------



## Seth (Jun 1, 2018)

am19forever said:


> Went on a delivery today to the hudson valley near poughkeepsie had time for a short hike and glad I did found quite a few so if your in the area I would head out. Not from the area so I don't mind sharing the spot peach hill park...sorry if this is your spot but dont worry I left plenty


What was the area like? What were the nearby tree or plant species?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Nice haul am19


Nice, real nice. Good catch!


----------



## am19forever (Apr 18, 2017)

Seth said:


> What was the area like? What were the nearby tree or plant species?


Old apple and peach orchard Seth


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

It is SNOWING Jefferson county. Next few days are supposed to be cold. Oh well.


----------



## Spiritmushroom (Apr 23, 2019)

Is there a list of old apple orchards In upstate anywhere?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Spiritmushroom said:


> Is there a list of old apple orchards In upstate anywhere?


A list? I doubt it. Read "Apple Orchards" thread on page 2 for additional insight.


----------



## banjoguy (Apr 28, 2019)

Found one morel this morning in the Albany Pine Bush.

And lots of big golden false morels.


----------



## Vicki Noble (May 11, 2018)

I thought the false bulges outward and the true morel is pitted inwards? I am no expert, but that looks like a morel... I'm too new to post a link, but I saw a comparison on mushroom dash appreciation daht kom...


----------



## banjoguy (Apr 28, 2019)

Yeah that one above is the one real morel I found.

Saw tons of these false morels....


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

banjoguy said:


> Found one morel this morning in the Albany Pine Bush.
> 
> And lots of big golden false morels.


Awesome. In another week they should just be popping up here. Im 2 hours north of ya.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

banjoguy said:


> Yeah that one above is the one real morel I found.
> 
> Saw tons of these false morels....


Nice report! Those falsies are Gyromitra esculentas


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

ChainsawHand999 said:


> Awesome. In another week they should just be popping up here. Im 2 hours north of ya.


I concur.


----------



## Vicki Noble (May 11, 2018)

banjoguy said:


> Yeah that one above is the one real morel I found.
> 
> Saw tons of these false morels....


Ahh, thanks. I'm up in Argyle. Haven't found any myself yet, just getting to know our property.


----------



## FrothyBoots (Apr 29, 2019)

My mentor managed to find 2 or 3 of them in the Beacon area. 
I've spent most of my days tree hunting and getting down on my hands and knees. Nothing. The mycelium is in the leaves. But that's it. 

I live in the New Paltz area. 

I went on walks last night and this am, and it rained last night. Frustrating! lol. 
You start to doubt your eyes in situations like this. 

May is around the corner... common morels!


----------



## FrothyBoots (Apr 29, 2019)

I also found some *false* morels in Hyde Park about a week ago. Just to add to the conversation on that.


----------



## Steve33 (Apr 18, 2019)

Lower Hudson river valley here, found a dozen of blacks and a few small yellows. All around ash trees near a stream. Found a dozen of blacks I did not pick around a dead standing ash with no bark and no canopy just the trunk. Good start!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

FrothyBoots said:


> I also found some *false* morels in Hyde Park about a week ago. Just to add to the conversation on that.


All reports help us gauge the season. Thx.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

FrothyBoots said:


> My mentor managed to find 2 or 3 of them in the Beacon area.
> I've spent most of my days tree hunting and getting down on my hands and knees. Nothing. The mycelium is in the leaves. But that's it.
> 
> I live in the New Paltz area.
> ...


 Tree hunting is a wise move this early in the season, try not to burn yourself out.
To me Morels is the "means", another reason to get into the woods. If I don't find any Morels I still got a chance to walk the woods.
That's why it is most important to enjoy the woods, enjoy the hunt. Morels are a gift as they got you out there, whether you find them or not.
Good luck and enjoy the hunt.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Steve33 said:


> Lower Hudson river valley here, found a dozen of blacks and a few small yellows. All around ash trees near a stream. Found a dozen of blacks I did not pick around a dead standing ash with no bark and no canopy just the trunk. Good start!


Outstanding start! Good report! Thx.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Way to go Steve nice find.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Geo I see two people out mowing the lawn today. Mine grass is three different lengths lol. So close now this weekend I'm gonna do a little scouting to see if I can find some little ones.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Hobler, I heard the drone of lawn mowers today so after work I hit an early PG spot and spotted two small yellows. So I guess it is game on! Good luck!

Oneida County, Valley of the Upper Mohawk. Two Yellows just emerging. Under Poplars. South facing slope.


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

geogymn said:


> Hobler, I heard the drone of lawn mowers today so after work I hit an early PG spot and spotted two small yellows. So I guess it is game on! Good luck!
> 
> Oneida County, Valley of the Upper Mohawk. Two Yellows just emerging. Under Poplars. South facing slope.


Awesome! Up in Jefferson county, I'll give it to the weekend and check out some PG spots. Feels good to know we are finally at the verge of the season.


----------



## Leo Knight (Apr 30, 2019)

Mr. Morel said:


> I agree with everything chainsaw said. I also have tremendous luck around ash trees.


Years ago I heard about the Ash tree connection but after much effort and time never a one morel under WHITE ash anyway, is it possible I was looking under the wrong species of ash tree? I believe some species of ash tree like very moist soil, is that the ash to look for? Also, the ash trees I spent a few years looking under were moderate to large in size, if that makes any difference.
I will say that although I 'wasted' much time in apple orchards, I finally did find regular morels on more than one occasion with apple trees, but not in an orchard, and not in the quantity a recent dead elm can produce.
(Might as well keep going, fyi) I once found easily over one hundred smallish morels under a very huge dead elm away from here in northern Vermont. And I thought the larger the tree the larger the morel, but that isn't always so. 
I can say that I have never found a morel under a too-small-in-diameter dead elm tree, seems the trees need to be something other then finger thick.
Oh, I also once found a single ordinary morel under a lone very dead poplar trunk again in northern Vermont. Besides the flowering plant I mentioned earlier (very healthy bush with 5-pedal clumps of flowers near my home) that produces a dozen or so morels consistently year after year (except not that very dry recent Spring), that is pretty much all I can recommend to others hunting the elusive morel. Oh that and of course gardens, where I have never personally found one.
Hope that was helpful.


----------



## Pettit877 (Apr 8, 2019)

When everyone is referring to poplars are they referring to tulip poplars? Quaking aspen?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

The Poplar I mentioned in my report is a Big Tooth Aspen. I haven't seen a Tulip Poplar in any of the woods I hunt (albeit I see it in neighborhoods planted as an ornamental). FYI The Tulip Poplar isn't really a Poplar.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Leo Knight said:


> Years ago I heard about the Ash tree connection but after much effort and time never a one morel under WHITE ash anyway, is it possible I was looking under the wrong species of ash tree? I believe some species of ash tree like very moist soil, is that the ash to look for? Also, the ash trees I spent a few years looking under were moderate to large in size, if that makes any difference.
> I will say that although I 'wasted' much time in apple orchards, I finally did find regular morels on more than one occasion with apple trees, but not in an orchard, and not in the quantity a recent dead elm can produce.
> (Might as well keep going, fyi) I once found easily over one hundred smallish morels under a very huge dead elm away from here in northern Vermont. And I thought the larger the tree the larger the morel, but that isn't always so.
> I can say that I have never found a morel under a too-small-in-diameter dead elm tree, seems the trees need to be something other then finger thick.
> ...


I don't differentiate between the Ashes as I find them too hard to tell apart. So I consider any Ash game and have good luck with them.
I believe the Ash I had luck with were mature individuals but I can't state that as fact. It is easier to locate a mature Ash from afar which leads me to check within the drip line.
I have found great forest full of Ash and walked them for miles and have gotten skunked whilst hunting morels. But in other Ash spots I will find plenty and it is a beautiful sight.
I have nothing figured out, I just have some time and miles in.
I agree that the Elm will produce a mother lode under the right conditions, in which only the morel knows.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

ChainsawHand999 said:


> Awesome! Up in Jefferson county, I'll give it to the weekend and check out some PG spots. Feels good to know we are finally at the verge of the season.


You can say that again. Good Luck!


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

geogymn said:


> Hobler, I heard the drone of lawn mowers today so after work I hit an early PG spot and spotted two small yellows. So I guess it is game on! Good luck!
> 
> Oneida County, Valley of the Upper Mohawk. Two Yellows just emerging. Under Poplars. South facing slope.


 Good to hear Geo. You are always a good indicator for me in my northern Otsego County Spots. This nice little warm up Thursday and Friday and Saturday should make for a fruitful weekend. Pun intended. Looking at the extended forecast, it seems like we might be blessed with an extended period of ideal conditions. None of this "okay now it 80 for a week straight just when conditions get good" garbage. Good luck everyone. Let the games begin.


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

Leo Knight said:


> Years ago I heard about the Ash tree connection but after much effort and time never a one morel under WHITE ash anyway, is it possible I was looking under the wrong species of ash tree? I believe some species of ash tree like very moist soil, is that the ash to look for? Also, the ash trees I spent a few years looking under were moderate to large in size, if that makes any difference.
> I will say that although I 'wasted' much time in apple orchards, I finally did find regular morels on more than one occasion with apple trees, but not in an orchard, and not in the quantity a recent dead elm can produce.
> (Might as well keep going, fyi) I once found easily over one hundred smallish morels under a very huge dead elm away from here in northern Vermont. And I thought the larger the tree the larger the morel, but that isn't always so.
> I can say that I have never found a morel under a too-small-in-diameter dead elm tree, seems the trees need to be something other then finger thick.
> ...


Leo, The soil is always very loamy. Never too saturated. They are mostly White Ash. I stumbled upon mine and then just started to target the trees. As I continued to target Ash throughout the property, I continued to find new spots. These are all healthy trees. Sometimes there might be a blend of wild apples. Sometimes not. Certainly always take a mental note of everything around you when you find some (trees, soil, direction, weather, slope etc.). I think the best thing is to do what everyone else is saying. Always go back to proven ground first. Never pass up an Apple, dying Elm, or an Ash stand. Stay away from swampy land. Constantly check the other species we talk about like poplar, cottonwood, etc. Prepare for ticks. Lastly, but most important, always be grateful for the opportunity to get outside and enjoy the beauty of this world we are so lucky to be a part of.


----------



## lithic hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Got my bird, now bring on the fungi!!!


----------



## lithic hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

They're up!!!! 
Western fingerlakes


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

lithic hunter said:


> Got my bird, now bring on the fungi!!!


Nice job. Is that a Savage? Love those. I have the Ithica version. Only 2-3/4" and no chokes. But who needs 3-1/2" and all that crap when the birds are 10 yards away!!!


----------



## Leo Knight (Apr 30, 2019)

A


geogymn said:


> I don't differentiate between the Ashes as I find them too hard to tell apart. So I consider any Ash game and have good luck with them.
> I believe the Ash I had luck with were mature individuals but I can't state that as fact. It is easier to locate a mature Ash from afar which leads me to check within the drip line.
> I have found great forest full of Ash and walked them for miles and have gotten skunked whilst hunting morels. But in other Ash spots I will find plenty and it is a beautiful sight.
> I have nothing figured out, I just have some time and miles in.
> I agree that the Elm will produce a mother lode under the right conditions, in which only the morel knows.


Appreciate it.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Mr. Morel said:


> Leo, The soil is always very loamy. Never too saturated. They are mostly White Ash. I stumbled upon mine and then just started to target the trees. As I continued to target Ash throughout the property, I continued to find new spots. These are all healthy trees. Sometimes there might be a blend of wild apples. Sometimes not. Certainly always take a mental note of everything around you when you find some (trees, soil, direction, weather, slope etc.). I think the best thing is to do what everyone else is saying. Always go back to proven ground first. Never pass up an Apple, dying Elm, or an Ash stand. Stay away from swampy land. Constantly check the other species we talk about like poplar, cottonwood, etc. Prepare for ticks. Lastly, but most important, always be grateful for the opportunity to get outside and enjoy the beauty of this world we are so lucky to be a part of.


Excellent post!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

geogymn said:


> Excellent post!


----------



## lithic hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Mr. Morel said:


> Nice job. Is that a Savage? Love those. I have the Ithica version. Only 2-3/4" and no chokes. But who needs 3-1/2" and all that crap when the birds are 10 yards away!!!


Its actually a Remington Mod.11. I agree, I've never had an issue knocking birds over with 2 3/4" shells with full choke.


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

lithic hunter said:


> They're up!!!!
> Western fingerlakes
> View attachment 17954
> View attachment 17956


Excellent!!


----------



## jaming (May 1, 2019)

M's preparing this evening's first omelet meal including a black morel harvested from the side-yard just east of Syracuse this pm.


----------



## GCain (May 1, 2019)

New here folks. My profile picture is actually my first WNY morel I found TODAY in Chautauqua Co. Until now I've focused mainly on ramps which are allover and oyster mushrooms which are fairly common. I told my friend via txt a half hour before my find that I was "bound and determined to find morels in Chautauqua County this year."
I have a 10 acre property with some old apples and dying ash near the house. As you go deeper in the woods there are no apple but still some ash as well as some big tulip and lots of aspen. Much of the woods is very wet. The one I found was in a drier area at the base of an ash. I had been out hunting for about 1.5 hours and hadn't seen anything for fresh fungi so I had decided it hadn't warmed up yet but was still halfheartedly checking around the ash and tulips. After the find I spent the next hour combing the area like a bloodhound. Just the one but the weather the next few days looks very shroomy. I'd love to hear from anyone else in the Chautauqua-Catt county area. Looking forward to the next month or so.


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Hello everyone yes I’m new here my name is joe and my wife carol were wondering anyone find any in the general area of Utica Herkimer Rome 
Yet I have been finding lots of false 
Ones


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Syracuse...Early pg...4 blondes


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

hotdog642 said:


> Syracuse...Early pg...4 blondes
> View attachment 18194


Nice find hotdog. There getting closer to me. Checked a pg today real quick n nothing there. Still a little chilly plenty enough rain. Hopefully next weekend for me up here.


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

hoblershang said:


> Nice find hotdog. There getting closer to me. Checked a pg today real quick n nothing there. Still a little chilly plenty enough rain. Hopefully next weekend for me up here.


Hoblershang where abouts are you? I'm up here in Northern Jefferson county near Fort Drum, getting antsy! I'm thinking about checking some PG this weekend, but I don't wanna trample any babies.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Sirmushroom said:


> Hello everyone yes I’m new here my name is joe and my wife carol were wondering anyone find any in the general area of Utica Herkimer Rome
> Yet I have been finding lots of false
> Ones


They are just starting to peek thru in the Utica area. The weekend after next should be able to harvest.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

ChainsawHand999 said:


> Hoblershang where abouts are you? I'm up here in Northern Jefferson county near Fort Drum, getting antsy! I'm thinking about checking some PG this weekend, but I don't wanna trample any babies.


Chainsaw I'm south western St. Lawrence bout 30 miles north of you. Past 2 yrs between today n the 5th I've found them just poking threw n started harvesting a week later. I'm gonna check a couple road side pg this weekend also but just quickly check so not to crush any.


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

geogymn said:


> They are just starting to peek thru in the Utica area. The weekend after next should be able to harvest.


Thank you geo I have been finding a lot of false morels I’m hoping this weekend will make next week better
I have been trying to go out for a couple minutes and look at least once a day I’m hopeful soon it will start


----------



## lithic hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Quick hunt after work


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

lithic hunter said:


> Quick hunt after work
> View attachment 18324
> View attachment 18326


Nice half-frees. They seem to be abounds some years.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

lithic hunter said:


> Quick hunt after work


I'm not an expert. but those look to be Verpa Bohemica


----------



## Michael Michael Kowalski (Apr 16, 2019)

First of the season. Found near Syracuse


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Oneida County. Valley of the upper Mohawk.
Cut out of work early to take a walk in the woods. Checked on several PGs and found zilch. But one spot revealed about a dozen just emerging. I kind of figured as much.
Check on an apple tree that I dubbed "Old Faithful" as it has consistently put out for me for over 15 years.
I was surprised to find 60 yellows, 30 big enough to harvest. They were far more advanced then I expected. Get out there, this warm day has them popping!


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

geogymn said:


> Oneida County. Valley of the upper Mohawk.
> Cut out of work early to take a walk in the woods. Checked on several PGs and found zilch. But one spot revealed about a dozen just emerging. I kind of figured as much.
> Check on an apple tree that I dubbed "Old Faithful" as it has consistently put out for me for over 15 years.
> I was surprised to find 60 yellows, 30 big enough to harvest. They were far more advanced then I expected. Get out there, this warm day has them popping!
> ...


Awesome! Well that settles it, I'm going first thing in the morning. Gonna be a beautiful weekend for hunting!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Checked pg on way home tonight. Found 10 or 15 just starting. They got til Thursday n I'm going.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Alright geo. Looking good. Happy hunting to all.


----------



## am19forever (Apr 18, 2017)

ChainsawHand999 said:


> Awesome! Well that settles it, I'm going first thing in the morning. Gonna be a beautiful weekend for hunting!


I agree chainsaw going to check some spots this weekend! One of my early PG spots was just recently bought by an amish family, so that being said I'm gonna check that spot sunday hoping church isnt at their place this week. Still seems a touch early here in wayne county but reports coming in around the area are going to get me out there. Plenty of rain just not seeing those warmer nights. So good luck everyone and get those steps in!


----------



## Msdazy00 (May 3, 2019)

Hi I'm new to morel hunting, but I live on 6 acres/half wooded. I was hoping to find some. My land also has pines on it and last year seemed I saw several morels growing, is it possible these are edible?


----------



## AIM (May 10, 2018)

Msdazy00 said:


> Hi I'm new to morel hunting, but I live on 6 acres/half wooded. I was hoping to find some. My land also has pines on it and last year seemed I saw several morels growing, is it possible these are edible?


If it isn't a false morel ... it is a morel! Eat. Pines can produce but some claim not which is odd when proof has been posted.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

AIM said:


> If it isn't a false morel ... it is a morel! Eat. Pines can produce but some claim not which is odd when proof has been posted.


I agree, morels are mycorrhiza with pines. I have had luck with both White and Scotch Pines.


----------



## am19forever (Apr 18, 2017)

Msdazy00 said:


> Hi I'm new to morel hunting, but I live on 6 acres/half wooded. I was hoping to find some. My land also has pines on it and last year seemed I saw several morels growing, is it possible these are edible?


I also agree with geo if the tree is hosting the party will be there. When I first got into morel hunting 5 years ago I found some very prime yellows growing below a healthy white pine at a friends house, when I asked have you seen them before they said yes last year....that being said they have never been under that pine since :'(


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

They are up in Northern Otsego, 1,400 ft. PG. I backed out to give them another week. So we went home and had fresh ramps and home grown shiitakes instead. Maybe read by Sunday given the warmth and moisture. I will check back in.


----------



## Chenango77 (May 4, 2019)

OK here goes, first year trying to find our own in Chenango County and welcoming all this great input and advice from those with experience and other new foragers. 

First questions, I see a lot of posts with "PG" used to signify a site location, assume it's an acronym, what does PG stand for when used here? 

Also, if we find them emerging and too small yet, what size should we wait to harvest for max yield and quality, and how may days from small should we wait to return to harvest and expect them to be full size? Finally if we score, how far down to you go on the stem before you cut it free?

Thanks in advance for any guidance, good luck to all headed out this weekend!

Cheers.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Chenango77 said:


> OK here goes, first year trying to find our own in Chenango County and welcoming all this great input and advice from those with experience and other new foragers.
> 
> First questions, I see a lot of posts with "PG" used to signify a site location, assume it's an acronym, what does PG stand for when used here?
> 
> ...


Chenango PG is proven ground a place where morels grow. I will harvest myself any from 3" n up. Looking for there pores to be open. Depending on the weather. I'll recheck in 3 ta 5 days. Happy hunting n good luck.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Mr. Morel said:


> They are up in Northern Otsego, 1,400 ft. PG. I backed out to give them another week. So we went home and had fresh ramps and home grown shiitakes instead. Maybe read by Sunday given the warmth and moisture. I will check back in.


Good Report!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Chenango77 said:


> OK here goes, first year trying to find our own in Chenango County and welcoming all this great input and advice from those with experience and other new foragers.
> 
> First questions, I see a lot of posts with "PG" used to signify a site location, assume it's an acronym, what does PG stand for when used here?
> 
> ...


What Hobler said plus I cut the stipe just above the ground to keep my catch clean.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Got out early on this fine spring day. No rain, nice walking temperature, all the leaves and buds exploding out, and the birdsong is the only cacophony that doesn't insult the silence.

Checked out several PGs for the first time this seasoned and I got skunked. Walked pretty far too.
It was great, what a hobby!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Got out early on this fine spring day. No rain, nice walking temperature, all the leaves and buds exploding out, and the birdsong is the only cacophony that doesn't insult the silence.
> 
> Checked out several PGs for the first time this seasoned and I got skunked. Walked pretty far too.
> It was great, what a hobby!


Went turkey hunting with my daughter her first time out lots of talking but no action. Still a great morning nature's song this was fabulous owls ,turkeys, wood cocks, frogs n song birds. Did happen to see these two on our walk back to the house.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Went turkey hunting with my daughter her first time out lots of talking but no action. Still a great morning nature's song this was fabulous owls ,turkeys, wood cocks, frogs n song birds. Did happen to see these two on our walk back to the house.
> View attachment 18606


 Oh Man! You had a great day!!!! Very rare and precious to spend some time in the woods with a daughter!


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

Fort Drum area looks to be too early yet. Checked out some PG spots and I was skunked. Only fungus I could spot from this spring is some Devil's Urns (see image). No dryad's, no scarlet elf cups, nothing. Foliage is still pretty barren (see image). Methinks we got another week or two until I can actually spot morels. If they're here they are well under the duff yet. Still great to hit the woods though. Heard a few gobbles, and found an old broken blind someone left years ago. The permethrin worked great! No ticks, no mosquitoes, only some annoying gnats. Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

ChainsawHand999 said:


> Fort Drum area looks to be too early yet. Checked out some PG spots and I was skunked. Only fungus I could spot from this spring is some Devil's Urns (see image). No dryad's, no scarlet elf cups, nothing. Foliage is still pretty barren (see image). Methinks we got another week or two until I can actually spot morels. If they're here they are well under the duff yet. Still great to hit the woods though. Heard a few gobbles, and found an old broken blind someone left years ago. The permethrin worked great! No ticks, no mosquitoes, only some annoying gnats. Good luck to everyone else.



Do you hunt your morels from a ground blind?


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

Old Elm said:


> Do you hunt your morels from a ground blind?


Doesn't everyone? My calls weren't working this morning!


----------



## lithic hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Todays haul.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

lithic hunter said:


> Todays haul.
> View attachment 18672


most excellent!


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Anyone finging it's prime time yet in saratoga/warren/washington counties?


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Not me still finding false and I’ll tell you for a new be well anyway I’m sure they will be popping any day now can’t wait gd luck everyone


----------



## Ron Hedden (Feb 20, 2018)

No luck here in Rensselaer Co. yesterday. Checked two spots that produced yellows & half frees around Ash trees last year around May 20, and there's nothing even coming up. I think the season will be about 10 days earlier than last year, so I expect them next weekend.


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Ron Hedden said:


> No luck here in Rensselaer Co. yesterday. Checked two spots that produced yellows & half frees around Ash trees last year around May 20, and there's nothing even coming up. I think the season will be about 10 days earlier than last year, so I expect them next weekend.


Ok great I’m going to check everyday until I start picking them let us know when you start having luck 
Anyway gd luck


----------



## am19forever (Apr 18, 2017)

Perfect weather today got out to my early spot this afternoon and was pleased by my finds, a dozen or more greys and yellows just popping in wayne county also spotted some large false morels. Weather this week looks decent so I am going back in a few days to collect. Next weekend is gonna look prime for my other spots mostly old apple orchards.


----------



## am19forever (Apr 18, 2017)

Just a few more of the apple orchard they were popping in and the giant false alarms I found.


----------



## Pettit877 (Apr 8, 2019)

Found 8-10 grays and yellows in WNY today. All around elms. I will check on them mid week. Should be pick able by weekend. What height does everyone consider a keeper?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

am19forever said:


> Perfect weather today got out to my early spot this afternoon and was pleased by my finds, a dozen or more greys and yellows just popping in wayne county also spotted some large false morels. Weather this week looks decent so I am going back in a few days to collect. Next weekend is gonna look prime for my other spots mostly old apple orchards.
> View attachment 18830
> View attachment 18838


Good report!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

am19forever said:


> Just a few more of the apple orchard they were popping in and the giant false alarms I found.
> View attachment 18850
> View attachment 18852
> View attachment 18854
> View attachment 18856


Great pics!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Pettit877 said:


> Found 8-10 grays and yellows in WNY today. All around elms. I will check on them mid week. Should be pick able by weekend. What height does everyone consider a keeper?


Depends on the company that might be around!
It is almost impossible no to pick a decent candidate .
Let your passions guide you.


----------



## Michael Michael Kowalski (Apr 16, 2019)

After stumbling across my first black morel ever and my first of the season on Friday, I blasted past my record for my first season last year (of 50) by finding over 70 in a small area around a few tulip poplars. It was insane, everytime I thought it was tapped out and I was walking out I'd come across another line of them.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

lithic hunter said:


> Got my bird, now bring on the fungi!!!





lithic hunter said:


> Its actually a Remington Mod.11. I agree, I've never had an issue knocking birds over with 2 3/4" shells with full choke.


Really? Looks for all the world like an old Browning A5 "humpback"! And true about the 2 3/4" shells! My buddy now hunts a model 1896 Remington SxS built in 1903 with Damascus barrels. He has to shoot special "low power" shells in it, since modern shells might blow up a barrel. He has no problem killing turkeys or pheasant! 



geogymn said:


> I agree, morels are mycorrhiza with pines. I have had luck with both White and Scotch Pines.


Interesting. I've never found a morel anywhere near a pine or any other evergreen. But, I'm in NE Ohio and you're in NY. What I find around pines are boletes and amanita!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

shroomsearcher said:


> Really? Looks for all the world like an old Browning A5 "humpback"! And true about the 2 3/4" shells! My buddy now hunts a model 1896 Remington SxS built in 1903 with Damascus barrels. He has to shoot special "low power" shells in it, since modern shells might blow up a barrel. He has no problem killing turkeys or pheasant!
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I've never found a morel anywhere near a pine or any other evergreen. But, I'm in NE Ohio and you're in NY. What I find around pines are boletes and amanita!


I don't target Pines, in both cases I just bumped into Morels. One White Pine had a mini mother lode and has produced two years in a row. Nothing so far this year.


----------



## NYGnome (May 1, 2019)

My first find. Brunswick, NY.


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

geogymn said:


> I don't target Pines, in both cases I just bumped into Morels. One White Pine had a mini mother lode and has produced two years in a row. Nothing so far this year.


I too have had no luck with evergreens. However, I was talking to a buddy in the same area I pick mentioned they were mowing them down by the hundreds around small white pine in open fields, before someone told them what they were. Sooo add another group of trees to not pass up I guess. Next two weeks out in Central New York are looking perfect. I can't wait.


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

geogymn said:


> I don't target Pines, in both cases I just bumped into Morels. One White Pine had a mini mother lode and has produced two years in a row. Nothing so far this year.


Large White Pine or small? Just curious.


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

OK going out in a few minutes hopefully I find some real ones today good luck everyone


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice finds everyone. I got out for a quick walk to another pg this morning found 8 small ones then backed out. Hopefully they'll be ready for the weekend.


----------



## newbie (May 6, 2016)

audiophoenix said:


> Anyone finging it's prime time yet in saratoga/warren/washington counties?


I'm in Southern Washington and haven't found anything yet. Lots of ramps though!


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

newbie said:


> I'm in Southern Washington and haven't found anything yet. Lots of ramps though!


Good to know. I'm in fort Edward so same area


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Mr. Morel said:


> Large White Pine or small? Just curious.


Huge , mature, healthy White Pine.
And I concur the next two or three weeks should be fun. Just hope the heat stays down south.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Sirmushroom said:


> OK going out in a few minutes hopefully I find some real ones today good luck everyone


Well?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Nice finds everyone. I got out for a quick walk to another pg this morning found 8 small ones then backed out. Hopefully they'll be ready for the weekend.
> View attachment 18990


Looking good!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

audiophoenix said:


> Good to know. I'm in fort Edward so same area


Are you people mowing the lawns yet?


----------



## Spiritmushroom (Apr 23, 2019)

I found a good amount today in upstate New York! It looks like there should be even more within the next week or two!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Spiritmushroom said:


> I found a good amount today in upstate New York! It looks like there should be even more within the next week or two!


That a good picture, are they Verpas or Half-frees?


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

I live up north so far a whole lot of Falsies still nothing gd up here 
Except A lot False ones to give a general idea of where I’m looking Not quite up in Oldforge and not quite in REMSON nice every one


----------



## Brian perkins (Apr 29, 2019)

Been lolooking at pg in Washinton county no luck yet. I think maybe in 2 weeks


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Put St. Lawrence county on the board. Fellow shroomer got 54 under one dead elm. Yesterday it's on.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Put St. Lawrence county on the board. Fellow shroomer got 54 under one dead elm. Yesterday it's on.
> View attachment 19086


Excellent!


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

hoblershang said:


> Put St. Lawrence county on the board. Fellow shroomer got 54 under one dead elm. Yesterday it's on.
> View attachment 19086


Early PG? I'm getting skunked in my PG spots in Jefferson county. Kinda nervous.


----------



## Upstate upstart (May 8, 2019)

ChainsawHand999 said:


> Figured I'd get this thing started! This is the upstate NY 2019 thread. Looking forward to this season!


My son and I have been hunting Morels unsuccessfully for 3 years in various parks in Upstate NY. Discovered this gem growing in our backyard, virtually under our noses along with a half a dozen fellows.







The first morel I have ever found and it practically knocked on the door. I was naturally excited much to the confusion of some of my neighbors who were happy to donate any I could find on their side of the fence. Nice!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

ChainsawHand999 said:


> Early PG? I'm getting skunked in my PG spots in Jefferson county. Kinda nervous.


Chainsaw the area he got them is usually loaded real good southern exposure. I think that's why there ready most I've seen either not up yet or small. Heading that way Thursday. I've got a camp in that area.


----------



## GCain (May 1, 2019)

Great Job! I can relate. My first Chautauqua County morel was on a chunk of property I've owned for 10 years and found nothing but oyster mushrooms on until this year. Oysters stick out like a sore thumb in this woods so I'm often looking way ahead through the woods for the give away white shelf. Decided I'd slow down and LOOK down more around all the ash and tulip trees this year. It's certainly not the richest area for morels overall but I'm going to try to nail down a couple more PG's the next couple weeks. Happy hunting everyone!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

ChainsawHand999 said:


> Early PG? I'm getting skunked in my PG spots in Jefferson county. Kinda nervous.


I think this cool weather is keeping the morels in check. But there is soon to come an explosion methinks.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Upstate upstart said:


> My son and I have been hunting Morels unsuccessfully for 3 years in various parks in Upstate NY. Discovered this gem growing in our backyard, virtually under our noses along with a half a dozen fellows.
> View attachment 19108
> The first morel I have ever found and it practically knocked on the door. I was naturally excited much to the confusion of some of my neighbors who were happy to donate any I could find on their side of the fence. Nice!


Yeah, they're sneaky little .........


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Well I hope soon cause I’m tired just finding these things


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Sirmushroom said:


> Well I hope soon cause I’m tired just finding these things


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

My file didn’t lol lol anyway tired of finding just false ones


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Heading out to check a couple of Early pg in the Syracuse Area. I'll update later.


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Just one baby dried up...I'm thinking a week to ten days by the looks of things.


----------



## james rupert (May 8, 2019)

hoblershang said:


> Put St. Lawrence county on the board. Fellow shroomer got 54 under one dead elm. Yesterday it's on.
> View attachment 19086


I am also in St. Lawrence county and found my first of the year yesterday. They start coming in hard from here. Anyone by Ogdensburg looking should check the pine trees. Oddly I have found a lot near and under them. There never is a true 100% rule of where to find these elusive critters.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Are you people mowing the lawns yet?


Lol I just mowed my lawn on Monday. It was overdue and I have a retired neighbor to keep up with.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

geogymn said:


> I think this cool weather is keeping the morels in check. But there is soon to come an explosion methinks.


I bet you're right. Mycelium is probably very healthy with all the moisture and the cold weather is probably keeping fruiting at bay.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

My brother invaded one of my spots,,,grrr!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> My brother invaded one of my spots,,,grrr!
> View attachment 19550


Oh man! The thing we fear most ahhh! I'd tell him he owes u half for finder fees lol.


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Can someone tell these people that they must speak English or I should say type English for all of us to understand when they reply to our threads


----------



## Ron Hedden (Feb 20, 2018)

They're not replying to the thread - they're maliciously flooding the site with unrelated content.

Going back to morels, I was out walking for 6 hours yesterday in Rensselaer & Albany counties, and didn't come across one. It was May 20th last year when I found them, so it won't be long.


----------



## Catskill Longbow (May 9, 2019)

Newbie here. Went out yesterday in Delaware County but no success. Don't have any PG yet, hopefully will for next year!


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

I covered a few miles in Herkimer county nothing probably because it is still a little chilly out as well so hopefully it warms up a little quicker and then we will have plenty the counties there finding them it’s a little warmer for the most part and luck the rest maybe we’ll find some later today 
Don’t forget the ground temperature has to be just right I’ll check that later today


----------



## james rupert (May 8, 2019)

audiophoenix said:


> Lol I just mowed my lawn on Monday. It was overdue and I have a retired neighbor to keep up with.


I was going to it's just time but now I have to wait a week to see where the morels pop up in yard so I can mow around


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

Catskill Longbow said:


> Newbie here. Went out yesterday in Delaware County but no success. Don't have any PG yet, hopefully will for next year!


 Good luck.

A great way to find PG is to make sure you go out late in the season. After many of the big blondes are mostly fried out. You may not want to harvest them, but they are much easier to spot due to size. Then go back earlier next year. One down fall around Memorial Day and first weekend of June is a lot more foliage to hide under, but again, the ones in the open, you will not be able to miss. 

Good luck.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Well I had a great start to the season. My father n I went out n got 125. Mostly pg under elms n one apple tree. Left well over a 100 small ones will be prime time next weekend.


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

i got 47 today in herkimer county. mostly greys all under realy old apple


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

james rupert said:


> I was going to it's just time but now I have to wait a week to see where the morels pop up in yard so I can mow around


I've never had any in my yard, And I have a little wooded area on my property that has dead elms on it, and I've not found anything in the 3 years I've lived here. If I find some this year I'm going to hang them upside down and let them spread their spores. Never know.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Ceder551 said:


> View attachment 19698
> i got 47 today in herkimer county. mostly greys all under realy old apple


What area? Herkimer covers a lot of latitude


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Thank you ceder just checked ground temp on my own property perfect for morals now I go check pgs hopefully no false ones and if there is I should find true wish me luck I need these things for medicinal reasons 
And of course they taste great


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Well I had a great start to the season. My father n I went out n got 125. Mostly pg under elms n one apple tree. Left well over a 100 small ones will be prime time next weekend.
> View attachment 19680
> View attachment 19682
> View attachment 19684
> ...


Wow! Great pics! Morel hunters dream!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Sirmushroom said:


> Thank you ceder just checked ground temp on my own property perfect for morals now I go check pgs hopefully no false ones and if there is I should find true wish me luck I need these things for medicinal reasons
> And of course they taste great


Good luck!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Mr. Morel said:


> Good luck.
> 
> A great way to find PG is to make sure you go out late in the season. After many of the big blondes are mostly fried out. You may not want to harvest them, but they are much easier to spot due to size. Then go back earlier next year. One down fall around Memorial Day and first weekend of June is a lot more foliage to hide under, but again, the ones in the open, you will not be able to miss.
> 
> Good luck.


Good advice.


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Hallelujah yay Yes Herkimer county for sure and Oneida county


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks for all your help my first time first time finding always heard about him oh yeah my first year looking boy I’m excited I can’t wait to cook them up right now


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Sirmushroom said:


> Thanks for all your help my first time first time finding always heard about him oh yeah my first year looking boy I’m excited I can’t wait to cook them up right now


embrace the comma


----------



## GCain (May 1, 2019)

Sirmushroom said:


> Thanks for all your help my first time first time finding always heard about him oh yeah my first year looking boy I’m excited I can’t wait to cook them up right now


Good Job SirShroom! I know the feeling. I got my first just a few weeks ago. What county are you in? I'm over in Chautauqua (far west). Hoping to get out hunting tomorrow. This rain and cold front are discouraging. Hopefully there are some that came up during the decent weather the last few days. We'll see!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Gcain and sirmushroom congrats! Be ready guys morel hunting becomes a obsession. Once May hits it's all you will think n dream about for now on lol. Happy hunting. I think this will be a yr to remember for morels


----------



## Brian perkins (Apr 29, 2019)

hoblershang said:


> Well I had a great start to the season. My father n I went out n got 125. Mostly pg under elms n one apple tree. Left well over a 100 small ones will be prime time next weekend.
> View attachment 19680
> View attachment 19682
> View attachment 19684
> ...


Nice work,great pics


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

@geogymn Do you hunt the Hudson Valley? I'm looking for a morel report from that area. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Definitely got more hour fever I will never stop picking morales as long as I live thanks again for all your help taste delicious Definitely is the best Mushrooms I ever ate lol


----------



## GCain (May 1, 2019)

Sirmushroom said:


> View attachment 19728
> View attachment 19728
> View attachment 19732
> Definitely got more hour fever I will never stop picking morales as long as I live thanks again for all your help taste delicious Definitely is the best Mushrooms I ever ate lol


You're going to want one of those Marlboro's when you're done!


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

For sure 
Got one


----------



## Kibob (Apr 16, 2019)

geogymn said:


> My brother invaded one of my spots,,,grrr!
> View attachment 19550


A fine Pilsner. Totally jealous!! I've never spent much time trying to find morels. I'm usually really busy in the spring and I don't hunt Turkey being that they are on a downturn here in Broome County. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## RonZega (May 7, 2019)

Been looking hard for a week now, found my first ever in Schoharie county today. Grays I believe. Hope to find many more this weekend.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

RonZega said:


> Been looking hard for a week now, found my first ever in Schoharie county today. Grays I believe. Hope to find many more this weekend.


Yes sir Grey's congrats on the finds.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Oneida County. Valley of the Upper Mohawk
Went out for three hours and was rewarded.
Most were small but some were showing age.










Sirmushroom said:


> View attachment 19700
> View attachment 19702
> View attachment 19702


Nice pics!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

trahn008 said:


> @geogymn Do you hunt the Hudson Valley? I'm looking for a morel report from that area. Happy Hunting!


No I don't. I hunt primarily Oneida and Otsego County, Herkimer on occasion


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

RonZega said:


> Been looking hard for a week now, found my first ever in Schoharie county today. Grays I believe. Hope to find many more this weekend.


Congrats!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Oneida County. Valley of the Upper Mohawk
> Went out for three hours and was rewarded.
> Most were small but some were showing age.
> View attachment 19706
> ...


Good to see your brother didn't get them all lol. Nice pile of treats there Geo.


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Going out early today in the rain I hope I don’t have to wait until we have no rain for a bit I know they need rain so maybe I’ll get lucky


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

Hitting up Jefferson County this weekend. Witnessed a boom in forrest growth and warmth/moisture this week. Should have some pics to share methinks!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Did a quick half HR walk on some PG picked 43 left another 40 smalls. Looks like to me a couple different flushes. Checked around the house got 8 more ready but going to take my daughter out to let her pick them after I'm done with work. At least 20 or so popped up in just 2 days next to the house.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Good to see your brother didn't get them all lol. Nice pile of treats there Geo.


Thanks! Going to try to hit a little harder this weekend. Good luck!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

ChainsawHand999 said:


> Hitting up Jefferson County this weekend. Witnessed a boom in forrest growth and warmth/moisture this week. Should have some pics to share methinks!


Good luck, enjoy the hunt!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Did a quick half HR walk on some PG picked 43 left another 40 smalls. Looks like to me a couple different flushes. Checked around the house got 8 more ready but going to take my daughter out to let her pick them after I'm done with work. At least 20 or so popped up in just 2 days next to the house.
> View attachment 19796
> View attachment 19798
> View attachment 19800


You're in a zone, great! You are one lucky guy to share the hunt with your daughter. Keep on keeping on!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

The woods are alive. Stopped to PG down the road from my place does me good ever yr. Two elms side by side 15 ta 20 little guys. I'll admit I stepped on 3 too lol. Clump of 5 smaller elm 30 ft away another 60 plus 47 keepers n more smalls. Glad I took a three day weekend. I'll be back to that spot Monday. Took Rae on the house hunt tons of fun we got 7 one she said he'd to grow lol It's on here guys despite the weather n cooler days. Happy hunting!!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> The woods are alive. Stopped to PG down the road from my place does me good ever yr. Two elms side by side 15 ta 20 little guys. I'll admit I stepped on 3 too lol. Clump of 5 smaller elm 30 ft away another 60 plus 47 keepers n more smalls. Glad I took a three day weekend. I'll be back to that spot Monday. Took Rae on the house hunt tons of fun we got 7 one she said he'd to grow lol It's on here guys despite the weather n cooler days. Happy hunting!!!
> View attachment 19862
> View attachment 19864
> View attachment 19866
> View attachment 19868


Oh man, what fun! She's a cutie!


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

geogymn said:


> Good luck, enjoy the hunt!


Thanks! Bringing the wife and kid. More eyes should hopefully help. Wife got a tick on her recently and freaked her out. Lessons learned. Permethrin and bright colors people!


----------



## gleaner (May 11, 2019)

ChainsawHand999 said:


> Thanks! Bringing the wife and kid. More eyes should hopefully help. Wife got a tick on her recently and freaked her out. Lessons learned. Permethrin and bright colors people!


Chainsaw, longtime morel/fungi hunter in Watertown. I am curious about how you use permethrin. Do you soak clothes or do you use spray cans. had Lyme three years ago and had embedded tick last week. Kinda hesitant to hit the woods anymore.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

gleaner said:


> Chainsaw, longtime morel/fungi hunter in Watertown. I am curious about how you use permethrin. Do you soak clothes or do you use spray cans. had Lyme three years ago and had embedded tick last week. Kinda hesitant to hit the woods anymore.


I go with the soak method. Several times I watched ticks crawl up my pant legs but only last a minute before they drop off.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

gleaner said:


> Chainsaw, longtime morel/fungi hunter in Watertown. I am curious about how you use permethrin. Do you soak clothes or do you use spray cans. had Lyme three years ago and had embedded tick last week. Kinda hesitant to hit the woods anymore.


Check it out and Picardin.


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

gleaner said:


> Chainsaw, longtime morel/fungi hunter in Watertown. I am curious about how you use permethrin. Do you soak clothes or do you use spray cans. had Lyme three years ago and had embedded tick last week. Kinda hesitant to hit the woods anymore.


I use the sawyer brand permethrin spray. But I normally soak my clothes pretty good in it and let em dry for a few days outside. Has lasted me several washes so far and not a tick to be seen. I highly recommend it. My wife had one imbedded in her belly the other day. I felt bad but its a part of life. Carefully removed and cleaned the site, and it cleared up real quick.

Edit: she now soaks her clothes in permethrin too. Haha


----------



## Marshmallowhunter (May 11, 2019)

Any luck in Jefferson county?!


----------



## gleaner (May 11, 2019)

ChainsawHand999 said:


> I use the sawyer brand permethrin spray. But I normally soak my clothes pretty good in it and let em dry for a few days outside. Has lasted me several washes so far and not a tick to be seen. I highly recommend it. My wife had one imbedded in her belly the other day. I felt bad but its a part of life. Carefully removed and cleaned the site, and it cleared up real quick.
> 
> Edit: she now soaks her clothes in permethrin too. Haha


chainsaw, thanks. i have a set of perm clothes but i just wanted to get your opinion. i think mine is .05% solution, soak then dry. just got out of good grounds......found nothing, not even a small one. too cold yet, i say another week.


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

Marshmallowhunter said:


> Any luck in Jefferson county?!


Yes! Found a handful of small greys. Dryad's saddle just beginning to form. Found a few false morels as well. I think another week or so and it will be primetime!


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

Jefferson County Report:

Fort Drum area, found about 15 small greys today. Worth picking, but found a handful of baby ones that I left to grab in another week or so. Dryad's saddle and other fungi in general just getting their start up here. Found quite a few falsies as well. Hopefully will be able to have a better harvest in about a week for Dryad's and morels. No luck under elms yet; found morels only under dying apples so far. Interesting year but put Jefferson on the board!!!


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

Forgot to attach pics.


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

gleaner said:


> chainsaw, thanks. i have a set of perm clothes but i just wanted to get your opinion. i think mine is .05% solution, soak then dry. just got out of good grounds......found nothing, not even a small one. too cold yet, i say another week.


Completely agree


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Did it again 3 trees 228


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Another hr walk with the mushroom princess yields 219 more mother load trees. 3 elms again.


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

hoblershang said:


> Another hr walk with the mushroom princess yields 219 more mother load trees. 3 elms again.
> View attachment 20010
> View attachment 20012
> View attachment 20014
> ...


Love when you hit em' hoblershang. Great pix. One was especially funny!! Your daughter is a champ! Good times.


----------



## lithic hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Only had an hour or so to hunt. Pretty good score.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

clutch2412 said:


> Love when you hit em' hoblershang. Great pix. One was especially funny!! Your daughter is a champ! Good times.


She takes after her dad pants never stay up lol


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

hoblershang said:


> She takes after her dad pants never stay up lol


Haha!!! Just a great pic. Memories and photos. Beautiful thing. Keep em' coming.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

clutch2412 said:


> Haha!!! Just a great pic. Memories and photos. Beautiful thing. Keep em' coming.


Thxs clutch. will do got next two days off n will be hunting.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

lithic hunter said:


> Only had an hour or so to hunt. Pretty good score.
> View attachment 20030


Great day Iithic nice looking shrooms


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

ChainsawHand999 said:


> I use the sawyer brand permethrin spray. But I normally soak my clothes pretty good in it and let em dry for a few days outside. Has lasted me several washes so far and not a tick to be seen. I highly recommend it. My wife had one imbedded in her belly the other day. I felt bad but its a part of life. Carefully removed and cleaned the site, and it cleared up real quick.
> 
> Edit: she now soaks her clothes in permethrin too. Haha


I use the spray, but I go heavy. They say to spray until you see a small color change. I like to see a large color change! I sprayed early on a day with a good weather forecast. I let them hang outside all day, then brought them inside in the evening. I hung them in the basement for another 24 hours before wearing. The can I bought said it was good for 4 outfits. At my rate, I figure it will be good for 2-3 outfits!

No ticks so far this year!


----------



## Marshmallowhunter (May 11, 2019)

hoblershang said:


> Another hr walk with the mushroom princess yields 219 more mother load trees. 3 elms again.
> View attachment 20010
> View attachment 20012
> View attachment 20014
> ...


What county are you in? Great find!!


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

herkimer county low lands along the mohawk.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Marshmallowhunter said:


> What county are you in? Great find!!


St Lawrence county.

Nice finds Ceder


----------



## Catskill Longbow (May 9, 2019)

Went out this morning but nothing yet. Could this be why I'm not finding any?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Did it again 3 trees 228
> View attachment 19972
> View attachment 19974
> View attachment 19976
> ...


Wow, You got yourself a honeyhole!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Catskill Longbow said:


> Went out this morning but nothing yet. Could this be why I'm not finding any?
> View attachment 20104


That's interesting. What temp do we need?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Another hr walk with the mushroom princess yields 219 more mother load trees. 3 elms again.
> View attachment 20010
> View attachment 20012
> View attachment 20014
> ...


That's some great ground!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> She takes after her dad pants never stay up lol


When I take my grandson out I make sure he has a long undershirt on that I constantly keep tucked in, as I am paranoid about ticks.
Taking your daughter out is no fair, she is closer to the ground then most of us and can spot them better.


----------



## Catskill Longbow (May 9, 2019)

geogymn said:


> That's interesting. What temp do we need?


I thought I heard 52 degrees?


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

hoblershang said:


> Did it again 3 trees 228
> View attachment 19972
> View attachment 19974
> View attachment 19976
> ...


Great haul. Still a little early in Northern Otsego County. Pulled 28 greys and blondes from 5 PG’s all ash. All decent size. Little to no new ones. I think these were the first few to poke through a few weeks ago when it started to get warm. The cooler weather the last week and a half has stunted everything. With cold front in, I am going to wait another two weeks before hitting those spots again. I will certainly be looking this week in Albany and Fulton county. Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

hoblershang said:


> Another hr walk with the mushroom princess yields 219 more mother load trees. 3 elms again.
> View attachment 20010
> View attachment 20012
> View attachment 20014
> ...


Sweet Hobs’ can’t wait to get my little dude out. Where about are you? Altitude?


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

hoblershang said:


> Another hr walk with the mushroom princess yields 219 more mother load trees. 3 elms again.
> View attachment 20010
> View attachment 20012
> View attachment 20014
> ...


219 mother load trees!?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Mr. Morel said:


> Sweet Hobs’ can’t wait to get my little dude out. Where about are you? Altitude?


Southern St Lawrence county elevation 200' ta 400'


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Kbart said:


> 219 mother load trees!?


Big mature dead elms with lots of morels all around them. One tree I got at least 125 under it.


----------



## Bo Rein (May 12, 2019)

Onondaga County (Mattydale)
Morels around my compost bin 5/11/19; My compost bin has remained untouched since Oct and consisted of most rotten apples, leaves, garden waste, and the bin was covered all winter. total harvest was 10 oz. They were super sweet.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Best day to date 571. Found over 300 under one tree.


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

Killing it again! Been fun to watch the last couple years.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Best day to date 571. Found over 300 under one tree.
> View attachment 20114
> View attachment 20116
> View attachment 20118
> View attachment 20120


Holy Cow!!!


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Halfies I think not sure can someone help with that and are they safe thanks


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

These ones I’m sure about Little cold out was out for a while soaking wet but it was worth it my wife found these couple yellows I’m glad she was with me


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Sirmushroom said:


> View attachment 20126
> Halfies I think not sure can someone help with that and are they safe thanks


You're a baby killer, LOL


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

lol I kicked it so I had to take it


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Yeah my wife didn’t know any better ha ha


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

How about a question about the halfrees And if you look back at the post a lot of people that took a couple of small ones here and there and don’t forget I’m the witness


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

And I’m still pretty new at this so still learning


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Are those to small But I would not want to eat them


----------



## Catskill Longbow (May 9, 2019)

fyi those are false morels


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Well thank you which ones


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

I showed 4 different pics yep the big ones lol definitely false so I hope everyone knows that thank you


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Sirmushroom said:


> View attachment 20126
> Halfies I think not sure can someone help with that and are they safe thanks


Looks like Verpa to me from what I can see of them


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Sirmushroom said:


> lol I kicked it so I had to take it


At least you didn't get shut out!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Sirmushroom said:


> Yeah my wife didn’t know any better ha ha


She has a good eye to spot those.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Sirmushroom said:


> View attachment 20132
> View attachment 20132


Yes Gyromitras, but really nice specimens!


----------



## sugarman (Apr 23, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Big mature dead elms with lots of morels all around them. One tree I got at least 125 under it.


Must have checked 30 or more dead elms today at camp in Jefferson county,zippo


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

No skunked t thank goodness it was wet and cold out there in the Adirondeks and yes they do look like verpa they are edible right just not as good as greys or yellow and these are? Cause I am still learning I don’t wanna eat something that could possibly hurt me after all I need certain mushrooms for medicinal reasons so any help is appropriated and thanks


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

geogymn said:


> She has a good eye to spot those.


Lol well yea she spotted me 
But I let her know so next time she’ll let them little ones grow


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

Sirmushroom said:


> No skunked t thank goodness it was wet and cold out there in the Adirondeks and yes they do look like verpa they are edible right just not as good as greys or yellow and these are? Cause I am still learning I don’t wanna eat something that could possibly hurt me after all I need certain mushrooms for medicinal reasons so any help is appropriated and thanks


Verpa and half-frees are different. Those 4 you posted look more like half-frees, they look like little blondes. The verpa I find tend to look more orange than blonde and have a little black to the cap. When you cut the verpa in half, lengthwise you will see a little or a lot of the cotton like pilthy stuff. The half frees don’t have that at all. I usually find them all mixed. It is my understanding that some people eat both. I also believe it is the verpa that would be more likely to upset your stomach. I never mess with either but many do enjoy the half frees.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Sirmushroom said:


> View attachment 20126
> Halfies I think not sure can someone help with that and are they safe thanks





Catskill Longbow said:


> fyi those are false morels


To my eye the top two look like _Verpa bohemica,_ definitely a false morel, and NO!! DO NOT eat them! But here's the true test. Since you kicked them over, did you look inside the stems? Was there a white, cottony substance inside? True half frees are completely hollow inside, just like all other true morels. Was the stem attached to cap halfway up (the origin of the term half free), or does the cap sit on top of the stem like a thimble sitting on the eraser end of a lead pencil? I find a ton of _Verpa conica _where I hunt.

Just a couple of tips to help you sort the bad from the good. BTW, here's what can happen if you eat too many Verpas. Some state's mycological society was having their annual meeting and banquet at some resort. A guy brought in what were supposed to be half frees, and there were so many the executive chef and his head guy didn't think any would be missed. So they ate a bunch of them, accompanied with much alcohol. Turned out a bunch of them were Verpas, and both of them wound up in the hospital in a coma! As I recall they both pulled through. If you ate those two little caps, you might get an upset stomach, but why chance it?

Remember the mushroom hunters creed. When in doubt, throw it out!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Went tonight for another hr walk n got 206 most of them were in between two elms 50' apart along this deer trail on the flat was cool. I walked this same spot last yr n got around 60. Pics are all from this one spot.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

sugarman said:


> Must have checked 30 or more dead elms today at camp in Jefferson county,zippo


 hard to believe it u guys aren't in it yet in Jefferson county. I've found some along the county boarder line. You'll be in them soon I'm seeing a second flush starting.


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Mr. Morel said:


> Verpa and half-frees are different. Those 4 you posted look more like half-frees, they look like little blondes. The verpa I find tend to look more orange than blonde and have a little black to the cap. When you cut the verpa in half, lengthwise you will see a little or a lot of the cotton like pilthy stuff. The half frees don’t have that at all. I usually find them all mixed. It is my understanding that some people eat both. I also believe it is the verpa that would be more likely to upset your stomach. I never mess with either but many do enjoy the half frees.


Thank you that was big help gl when you head back out


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

Found about 125 in the early Jefferson county spots... Nice job on the border hobler, whats that county line road?


----------



## sugarman (Apr 23, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> hard to believe it u guys aren't in it yet in Jefferson county. I've found some along the county boarder line. You'll be in them soon I'm seeing a second flush starting.


nice find,guess I will just have to keep looking


----------



## Catskill Longbow (May 9, 2019)

hoblershang said:


> Went tonight for another hr walk n got 206 most of them were in between two elms 50' apart along this deer trail on the flat was cool. I walked this same spot last yr n got around 60. Pics are all from this one spot.
> View attachment 20172
> View attachment 20174
> View attachment 20176
> ...


I didn't go back and count but you must be over 1000, what a score! I'm curious, what do you do with them all?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Eyeseewhatlook4 said:


> Found about 125 in the early Jefferson county spots... Nice job on the border hobler, whats that county line road?


Over by oxbow area.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Catskill Longbow said:


> I didn't go back and count but you must be over 1000, what a score! I'm curious, what do you do with them all?


Little over 1400. Starting to dry them today for future eating. Sell some hopefully. Also give them to friends and family. I eat a big frying pan full every night lol


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Mr. Morel said:


> Verpa and half-frees are different. Those 4 you posted look more like half-frees, they look like little blondes. The verpa I find tend to look more orange than blonde and have a little black to the cap. When you cut the verpa in half, lengthwise you will see a little or a lot of the cotton like pilthy stuff. The half frees don’t have that at all. I usually find them all mixed. It is my understanding that some people eat both. I also believe it is the verpa that would be more likely to upset your stomach. I never mess with either but many do enjoy the half frees.


I don't mess with either either.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Went tonight for another hr walk n got 206 most of them were in between two elms 50' apart along this deer trail on the flat was cool. I walked this same spot last yr n got around 60. Pics are all from this one spot.
> View attachment 20172
> View attachment 20174
> View attachment 20176
> ...


Man you are kicking it!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Little over 1400. Starting to dry them today for future eating. Sell some hopefully. Also give them to friends and family. I eat a big frying pan full every night lol


Check out the Fine Dining Restaurants, demand a high price.


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

I hope all this rain is going to set my spots up just the same once the temp kicks up a bit.


----------



## NYGnome (May 1, 2019)

Rensselaer County - found a few more under what I believe are Ash trees. All between 150'-250' elevation.


----------



## Eyeseewhatlook4 (May 8, 2018)

Thanks for the info hobler, Ive been trying to open up some new ground out spragueville way but no luck yet. One of the southern Jefferson spots put out 20 or so early yellows today.


----------



## Justin case (Oct 21, 2018)

What kind of trees?? 

I found a handful of bug eaten black morels. My first pg!!! I was able to save four and had my first morel omelette. 
I found them under a dead apple tree in the back of an old orchard. I also stumbled across tiny greys. So I'll be going back in a few days. 

So mark Chautauqua county down for morels


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Wet but lovely day.393 put some miles in today.


----------



## LaurenC. (May 11, 2019)

Anyone found any in/around chenango county yet?


----------



## Lorrie (May 14, 2019)

Justin case said:


> I went out in Chautauqua county looking for good sites. Not much of interest out yet.
> 
> It's my first year and basically I'm going off of Adam Harringtons (Learn your land) videos on You Tube. American elm, and tulip poplars are the trees I've been searching for. Tree Id isn't my strong suit yet.


I'm on Chautaqua county as well. Thanks for the video suggestion. This is my first year looking, w have had so much rain I really haven't seem any. When does the season end here?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Quick walk got 100 left 30 smalls.


----------



## altrefrain (May 14, 2019)

hoblershang said:


> View attachment 20344
> View attachment 20346
> View attachment 20348
> Quick walk got 100 left 30 smalls.


Where do you find these elms trees with massive amounts of morels underneath; semi open/wooded areas next to largish rivers? When I find elms, they are either young ones in a wooded area or older ones surrounded by deep brush usually near a reedy area. I've never had luck finding morels underneath them.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

altrefrain said:


> Where do you find these elms trees with massive amounts of morels underneath; semi open/wooded areas next to largish rivers? When I find elms, they are either young ones in a wooded area or older ones surrounded by deep brush usually near a reedy area. I've never had luck finding morels underneath them.


Around here there all over along field edges to big woods ta road side.


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

NYGnome said:


> Rensselaer County - found a few more under what I believe are Ash trees. All between 150'-250' elevation.


Beautiful!


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

geogymn said:


> Check out the Fine Dining Restaurants, demand a high price.


I agree. I could off your weekend in a few hours. If you need help let me know ;-)


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

hoblershang said:


> View attachment 20344
> View attachment 20346
> View attachment 20348
> Quick walk got 100 left 30 smalls.


I think the message you are sending me is I need to take two weeks off a year to head up north. You are a rock star and I love how you have your daughter is rocking and rolling with you. The crazy part is that I can not imagine which one of you is more excited. #present


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Mr. Morel said:


> I think the message you are sending me is I need to take two weeks off a year to head up north. You are a rock star and I love how you have your daughter is rocking and rolling with you. The crazy part is that I can not imagine which one of you is more excited. #present


Never seen a season like this before. Plus there's a second flush starting. The wife is thinking I have morels for brains lol. I picked 43 more this afternoon during my lunch break. Going back there tomorrow morning. Having to dry them now so many. 
I love talking kids need to teach them there's more out there than dam phones and games. I take her hunting trapping fishing. Good luck to you.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Today's great haul 374. Found 191 under one good elm left 10 or so small ones to spore out. Finally a sunny day.


----------



## Love morels (Apr 20, 2019)

hoblershang said:


> Today's great haul 374. Found 191 under one good elm left 10 or so small ones to spore out. Finally a sunny day.
> View attachment 20448
> View attachment 20450
> View attachment 20452
> ...


----------



## Love morels (Apr 20, 2019)

Hi, nice find I live in Tompkins county. Trumansburg area. Where did you find these at? You think it’s just starting here. I was in Indiana last week found389 big ones Thxs Mark


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Love morels said:


> Hi, nice find I live in Tompkins county. Trumansburg area. Where did you find these at? You think it’s just starting here. I was in Indiana last week found389 big ones Thxs Mark


I'm up in St Lawrence county. I would think there up there but I'm not familiar with your area. All I can say is put some miles on your boots and enjoy the woods. Good luck n happy hunting!


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Nothing much today didn’t find any but this is what I found


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Today's great haul 374. Found 191 under one good elm left 10 or so small ones to spore out. Finally a sunny day.
> View attachment 20448
> View attachment 20450
> View attachment 20452
> ...


Your success is unbelievable! I am happy for you!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Your success is unbelievable! I am happy for you!


Thxs Geo. I'm in dis belief myself.


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Any luck today people I’m getting ready to go out


----------



## NYGnome (May 1, 2019)

A few more in Rensselaer County. The spots where I was finding them in the lower elevations seem to be bare now. Would I be correct to start venturing into the higher elevations? From my research it seems like everyone is still finding them under 600'.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

I got 63 today. Less productive trees.


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Ellie said:


> Anyone know of morels in the Saratoga County region? Willing to travel!


I checked my spots Saturday I only found one tiny grey. Hoping this weekend will be great


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> I got 63 today. Less productive trees.
> View attachment 20570


Bad day huh?


----------



## Pettit877 (Apr 8, 2019)

NYGnome said:


> A few more in Rensselaer County. The spots where I was finding them in the lower elevations seem to be bare now. Would I be correct to start venturing into the higher elevations? From my research it seems like everyone is still finding them under 600'.


The finds I have this year all all from 1400’ -1600’ 


Eric


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

hoblershang said:


> I got 63 today. Less productive trees.
> View attachment 20570


wow, that's tough...


----------



## Espazz (Apr 12, 2019)

Im on the border of otsego and Madison counties. Any public land I can go hunting on?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Bad day huh?


Bad area I think alot of trees but very few had them n they were on there way out. Still have a couple aces up my sleeve lol


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Espazz said:


> Im on the border of otsego and Madison counties. Any public land I can go hunting on?


How about the Brookfield Horse trails. I have had plenty of luck there.


----------



## Upstate upstart (May 8, 2019)

geogymn said:


> Yeah, they're sneaky little .........


All of a sudden they have been springing up everywhere here in my town. Found these on a short walk through a local park. No elms or ash, but morels, no complaints.


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

the stateland on gordon road by gordon lake has been real good but i havent picked there in 15 years


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

gorton lake that is but thats in onieda county


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Slim pickings for us but not skunked 
Definitely be better real soon this weekend it didn’t help getting out late tonight


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

geogymn said:


> Bad day huh?


lol


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Mr. Morel said:


> lol


?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Sirmushroom said:


> ?


My guess is that there picking on me lol. I've been hitting 200 ta 300 a day then drop to 63 which is still good but not for the season I've been having. All good. Going to do some road hunting on my way back to the shop good rds with lots of elms got to have my lunch break lol.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Finally got out for a decent walk and Hoblered them.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Obligatory UC for scale


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Obligatory UC for scale
> View attachment 20710


Score very nice Geo


----------



## ewatson (May 15, 2015)

hoblershang said:


> Score very nice Geo


Anyone having luck in Broome or tioga counties


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Finally got out for a decent walk and Hoblered them.
> View attachment 20700
> View attachment 20702
> View attachment 20704
> ...


Dam Geo ur really good finding a $50 spot by some morels. I need to find a spot like that lmaoy


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Would be great today but I have to wait till after 6:00 to go look stuck working lol but I have a great feeling I’m going to pick a lot tonight good luck everyone finally great weather


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hobler, Congrats on a great morel season you and the little lady are having! I think I'm going to steal that term "I Hoblered them" LOL. Happy Hunting!


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

Fort Drum area, Jefferson County. Found about 20 today. Not great but not bad. Next week or so seems to be set up for the peak. Waiting for my "hobler" moment!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Well guys killed them again today. 619 mostly big blondes n greys. Had 3 mother load trees with a 100 or so around them. All three were on my land.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Holy Cow!!! That is what morel dreams are made of!!!Great pics! Great PG's!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

It's drying time again;


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> It's drying time again;
> View attachment 20848


Both my dehydrators are full lol nice pile urself Geo.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Both my dehydrators are full lol nice pile urself Geo.


Yes, its a perfect day to get them started outside before sending them to the dehydrator. Actually it is a perfect day period.
Went out for another five hours today but only came home with 30 but gorgeous day in the woods. Did you see my fawn pic?
Wife is making baked morels stuffed with crab meat, they will be ready in 20 minutes. Grab a bottle of wine and come over.


----------



## Ron Hedden (Feb 20, 2018)

Found my first batch of the year in Rensselaer County today at about 700 ft. elevation. It's a late spot, but right now, it's my only spot. I took 8 fresh, half-grown ones home for dinner and left a small one to grow over the next few days. If we get some thunderstorms with the warm weather the next two days, there might be some really good times ahead. 

One interesting note is that the two dying Ash trees that produced my one finds last year had absolutely nothing around them. I found these around different trees (also Ash).


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Yes, its a perfect day to get them started outside before sending them to the dehydrator. Actually it is a perfect day period.
> Went out for another five hours today but only came home with 30 but gorgeous day in the woods. Did you see my fawn pic?
> Wife is making baked morels stuffed with crab meat, they will be ready in 20 minutes. Grab a bottle of wine and come over.


Geo no didn't see ur fawn pic.thats great . That sounds good will be trying that love crab meat.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

I went out for another 1 n half tonight out back my place again and picked another 336 thats 955 in one day. Personal best what we all dream about. The funny thing is I look back there every yr and nothing. The cooler is total for the whole day.


----------



## altrefrain (May 14, 2019)

Black flies we're out in force today. Ended up using my tight mesh bag as a makeshift netting. I'm not sure what evolutionary advantage they get by flying directly into my eye.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

altrefrain said:


> Black flies we're out in force today. Ended up using my tight mesh bag as a makeshift netting. I'm not sure what evolutionary advantage they get by flying directly into my eye.


That's easy! First they blind you, then they eat your face!

And hobler, this is epic stuff! 1K in 1 day?! I don't know that burn pickers out west have done any better! I've never seen flushes like that either in person, or on the internet! This needs to be archived.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

I know they're is a couple people that sell on here. Trying to figure out a good price. Want to get what I should without asking for more than I should.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

shroomsearcher said:


> That's easy! First they blind you, then they eat your face!
> 
> And hobler, this is epic stuff! 1K in 1 day?! I don't know that burn pickers out west have done any better! I've never seen flushes like that either in person, or on the internet! This needs to be archived.


thxs shroomseacher. There more out there to pick plus left some that we're mushy and my cows beat up quite a few.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

bigfish1212 said:


> I know they're is a couple people that sell on here. Trying to figure out a good price. Want to get what I should without asking for more than I should.


Big fish I'm charging $40 a lb n if they want to talk me down a little I get what I can no less than $25 a lb we work hard for um.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Big fish Have you been up to ur in laws farm up here if I remember correctly. It's rocking up here.


----------



## Pettit877 (Apr 8, 2019)

geogymn said:


> Yes, its a perfect day to get them started outside before sending them to the dehydrator. Actually it is a perfect day period.
> Went out for another five hours today but only came home with 30 but gorgeous day in the woods. Did you see my fawn pic?
> Wife is making baked morels stuffed with crab meat, they will be ready in 20 minutes. Grab a bottle of wine and come over.


Geo 
Great haul, any chance of sharing that crab meat stuffed morel recipe?

Eric


----------



## KDB (May 19, 2019)

I'm new to all of this and found your group after searching for information on morels. I found these in a treed area in my backyard today, a residential area in WNY. I didn't think much about them until I described them to my husband and he wanted to see them. We have pretty much convinced ourselves that they are Black Morels, but we were hoping to get some expert opinions. Anyone out there care to help us out? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> I went out for another 1 n half tonight out back my place again and picked another 336 thats 955 in one day. Personal best what we all dream about. The funny thing is I look back there every yr and nothing. The cooler is total for the whole day.
> View attachment 20870
> View attachment 20872
> View attachment 20874
> ...


I never seen anything like the bounty you have shown.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

bigfish1212 said:


> I know they're is a couple people that sell on here. Trying to figure out a good price. Want to get what I should without asking for more than I should.


I would suggest 50/lb for 1 or 2 pounds and 40/lb for 3 lbs or more. But I haven't the bounty as Hobler, I don't get in a season what he gets in a half a day.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Big fish I'm charging $40 a lb n if they want to talk me down a little I get what I can no less than $25 a lb we work hard for um.


Yes it is fun but it is also hard! I stopped selling to one of my customers because he devalued the product. I wasn't ever in this hobby for the money, let him find them elsewhere. Dried morels make great xmas presents.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Pettit877 said:


> Geo
> Great haul, any chance of sharing that crab meat stuffed morel recipe?
> 
> Eric


I'll have to ask the wife, I forage, she cooks.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

KDB said:


> View attachment 20904
> View attachment 20906
> I'm new to all of this and found your group after searching for information on morels. I found these in a treed area in my backyard today, a residential area in WNY. I didn't think much about them until I described them to my husband and he wanted to see them. We have pretty much convinced ourselves that they are Black Morels, but we were hoping to get some expert opinions. Anyone out there care to help us out? Thanks in advance!!


I can't help you as I have no experience with Black Morels. Slice one length wise and that should reveal the answer.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Pettit877 said:


> Geo
> Great haul, any chance of sharing that crab meat stuffed morel recipe?
> 
> Eric


The wife tells me she used parts of different recipes online and ended doing it this way:


15 medium to large morels
16 oz. crab meat
3 tablespoons butter
6 cloves garlic, minced
Salt and pepper to taste
1 cup of scallions
Half of a Vadilia onion
Cup of chopped parsley
2 Tbsp. of Sherry
Fresh grated Parmesan cheese
Preheat your oven to 350 degrees.

Melt butter in sauce pan on medium heat. Toss in garlic, scallions, onions and parsley with a little salt and pepper. Cook about 5 -10 minutes, put in sherry and let cook another 5 minutes. Remove from heat, add crab meat, mix well. Heat for a couple minutes.

Melt butter and brush on outside of mushrooms. Spoon mixture into mushrooms and add a little black pepper all over, topping it with fresh grated Parmesan cheese .

Place in oven for 25-30 minutes or until golden brown or however you like it.

Let cool a bit before eating, you can add more cheese if you like.

One recipe suggest using a muffin tin to hold morels upright.

Bon Appetite


----------



## Anita Sprague (May 19, 2019)

I'm in otsego county and have been on the hunt with no success! Anyone know of some areas worth looking?? I've read through a lot of this thread so I know to look for ash, elms and old apple orchards. I know the season is starting to dwindle as well, but any information or help would be so appreciated! (And hopefully carried on to next year!)


----------



## gleaner (May 11, 2019)

just got out of gounds, about 40 some starting to crumble. bonus ginger beer half buried. looks like its full on in jefferson county.


----------



## Leo Knight (Apr 30, 2019)

KDB said:


> View attachment 20904
> View attachment 20906
> I'm new to all of this and found your group after searching for information on morels. I found these in a treed area in my backyard today, a residential area in WNY. I didn't think much about them until I described them to my husband and he wanted to see them. We have pretty much convinced ourselves that they are Black Morels, but we were hoping to get some expert opinions. Anyone out there care to help us out? Thanks in advance!!


I don't think so (that they are "Black Morels")
Looks like a half-free to me!
Probably just as good or better.
Have an expert look at them before eating.


----------



## Leo Knight (Apr 30, 2019)

gleaner said:


> just got out of gounds, about 40 some starting to crumble. bonus ginger beer half buried. looks like its full on in jefferson county.
> View attachment 20948
> View attachment 20950
> View attachment 20952
> View attachment 20954


Hey, if you're pickin' in the Senora desert I'll take that toad!


----------



## Leo Knight (Apr 30, 2019)

hoblershang said:


> Well guys killed them again today. 619 mostly big blondes n greys. Had 3 mother load trees with a 100 or so around them. All three were on my land.


Are you sure?
Those sure look alot like the ones I sold you yesterday!

Seriously, congratulations


----------



## Leo Knight (Apr 30, 2019)

bigfish1212 said:


> I know they're is a couple people that sell on here. Trying to figure out a good price. Want to get what I should without asking for more than I should.


Yeah, ah...everybody I know who buys them agrees that five dollars a pound plus free shipping is fair.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Leo Knight said:


> Yeah, ah...everybody I know who buys them agrees that five dollars a pound plus free shipping is fair.


LOL


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

KDB said:


> View attachment 20904
> View attachment 20906
> I'm new to all of this and found your group after searching for information on morels. I found these in a treed area in my backyard today, a residential area in WNY. I didn't think much about them until I described them to my husband and he wanted to see them. We have pretty much convinced ourselves that they are Black Morels, but we were hoping to get some expert opinions. Anyone out there care to help us out? Thanks in advance!!


 Half free morels. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

285 from herkimer county.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

After a busy day around the house got 1 1/2 walk picked 148.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Ceder551 said:


> 285 from herkimer county.
> View attachment 21016
> View attachment 21018


Nice catch!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> After a busy day around the house got 1 1/2 walk picked 148.
> View attachment 21026
> View attachment 21028
> View attachment 21030


And it continues........, keep trucking!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Another great morning! 489. The drawing is what my daughter did at school touched my heart deeply. I have broke the 4000 mark today! Gained permission today ta 300 acres of prime land found a few there today.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Another great morning! 489. The drawing is what my daughter did at school touched my heart deeply. I have broke the 4000 mark today! Gained permission today ta 300 acres of prime land found a few there today.


The morel pics are great, the pic your daughter drew is priceless.


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

i got a few pounds today on pg. then i did some new ground came up with 1 but o well had fun.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Ceder551 said:


> i got a few pounds today on pg. then i did some new ground came up with 1 but o well had fun.
> View attachment 21116


Good day ceder n that's all that matters is u enjoyed the hunt


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Ceder551 said:


> i got a few pounds today on pg. then i did some new ground came up with 1 but o well had fun.
> View attachment 21116


Nice ones!


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

hoblershang said:


> Another great morning! 489. The drawing is what my daughter did at school touched my heart deeply. I have broke the 4000 mark today! Gained permission today ta 300 acres of prime land found a few there today.


Insane!!! Congrats. I have been dormant. I can't wait to get out this weekend.


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Wow someone wake me from this coma my beautiful wife and I found 2 to 3 pounds oh my god thank you 
Jesus


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

I’m going to have a feast tonight 
Good by tumor


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Best helper ever


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Still going 271 with some big blondes. Some spots were mushy and others still perfect.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Sirmushroom said:


> View attachment 21140
> View attachment 21144
> View attachment 21140
> View attachment 21142
> ...


Nice pile of shrooms there Sirmushroom.


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

hoblershang said:


> Nice pile of shrooms there Sirmushroom.


Thank you I like yours to this is awesome I hope to find more for drying for winter months I am definitely eating the whole batch tonight lol I haven’t eaten any yellows yet but looking forward to it and good luck next time you go out and thanks for all your great pics


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Sirmushroom said:


> View attachment 21140
> View attachment 21144
> View attachment 21140
> View attachment 21142
> ...


It's a rush when you happen upon a troop of morels, no?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Still going 271 with some big blondes. Some spots were mushy and others still perfect.
> View attachment 21148
> View attachment 21150
> View attachment 21152
> ...


I said it before but I can't believe the flushes you are finding and the clusters within that flush. Amazing!
Great pics!


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

hoblershang said:


> Still going 271 with some big blondes. Some spots were mushy and others still perfect.
> View attachment 21148
> View attachment 21150
> View attachment 21152
> ...


And now.... they are just getting bigger!!!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow did it again 598 today. But left so many some mushy ,many past there prime. So with this I'm throwing in the towel. I picked 4882. This season is one I hope to tell my grandkids when I'm to old to do it anymore. Many yrs left in me though lol. Thanks for putting up with all my pics n all ur kind remarks. I will still be lurking here. Chants are next lol.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Couple more pics lol


----------



## FalseMorel (May 13, 2019)

hoblershang said:


> Wow did it again 598 today. But left so many some mushy ,many past there prime. So with this I'm throwing in the towel. I picked 4882. This season is one I hope to tell my grandkids when I'm to old to do it anymore. Many yrs left in me though lol. Thanks for putting up with all my pics n all ur kind remarks. I will still be lurking here. Chants are next lol.
> View attachment 21204
> View attachment 21206
> View attachment 21208
> ...


Go for 5,000!!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Wow did it again 598 today. But left so many some mushy ,many past there prime. So with this I'm throwing in the towel. I picked 4882. This season is one I hope to tell my grandkids when I'm to old to do it anymore. Many yrs left in me though lol. Thanks for putting up with all my pics n all ur kind remarks. I will still be lurking here. Chants are next lol.
> View attachment 21204
> View attachment 21206
> View attachment 21208
> ...


I haven't pick that many morels in my whole career, 15 years plus. Congratulations on a banner year.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

FalseMorel said:


> Go for 5,000!!!


Absolutely!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

FalseMorel said:


> Go for 5,000!!!


I might have to that 300 acres is loaded n all my friends tell me the same lol


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Well I went out again got 299.5181 forgot my phone in the truck so no pics of a great flush I found.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Congratulations once again! How many did you gather last year?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Congratulations once again! How many did you gather last year?


454 was all I got lol


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

I left so many today filled my pail n bag I had on me was still seeing good ones on my way out.


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)




----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Plantman said:


> View attachment 21268


Nice!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> 454 was all I got lol


I am a little confused...how can that be?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> I am a little confused...how can that be?


Last yr they were starting to pop up n then we had a major dry spell n got hot. Think that killed many of them off. Plus this yr I found them where I've looked many times before n never found them. I also gained around 600 ta 700 acres of the best morel ground ever this yr. Tons of dead mature elms on the edges of fields or on the right slope with the best dirt and dam thorn bushes so thick that only the craziest person (me lol) would go into them. This is only my 5th yr hunting morels I'd like to think I finally came into my prime and understand the morels alot better even though they still can throw a cure ball at me all the time. Found 5 under a barkless elm today. The only rule about morels is there is no rules lol.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Last yr they were starting to pop up n then we had a major dry spell n got hot. Think that killed many of them off. Plus this yr I found them where I've looked many times before n never found them. I also gained around 600 ta 700 acres of the best morel ground ever this yr. Tons of dead mature elms on the edges of fields or on the right slope with the best dirt and dam thorn bushes so thick that only the craziest person (me lol) would go into them. This is only my 5th yr hunting morels I'd like to think I finally came into my prime and understand the morels alot better even though they still can throw a cure ball at me all the time. Found 5 under a barkless elm today. The only rule about morels is there is no rules lol.


Excellent explanation, thanks. It is hard to believe you will ever have a year like this year or last year again.


----------



## Bluewizard2 (May 24, 2019)

My wife showed me a bunch of Morel mushrooms she had found on our camp property the other day. I am 63 years old and grew up here near the Canadian border and never gave a thought to them until my wife told me what they are worth! I am looking forward to harvesting a bunch this weekend. How long does the season last in northern NY?


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

hoblershang said:


> Wow did it again 598 today. But left so many some mushy ,many past there prime. So with this I'm throwing in the towel. I picked 4882. This season is one I hope to tell my grandkids when I'm to old to do it anymore. Many yrs left in me though lol. Thanks for putting up with all my pics n all ur kind remarks. I will still be lurking here. Chants are next lol.
> View attachment 21204
> View attachment 21206
> View attachment 21208
> ...


Putting up with your pics? I'm in awe of your pics! Like I said before, this should be archived! Let a mod or admin, whoever has the wherewithal, take every one of your posts out of this thread and preserve it as a "sticky" or "pinned" thread!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Bluewizard2 said:


> My wife showed me a bunch of Morel mushrooms she had found on our camp property the other day. I am 63 years old and grew up here near the Canadian border and never gave a thought to them until my wife told me what they are worth! I am looking forward to harvesting a bunch this weekend. How long does the season last in northern NY?


Down here in the Mohawk Valley I find it hard to find harvest able morels after May. But this year I might give it an extra week.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

shroomsearcher said:


> Putting up with your pics? I'm in awe of your pics! Like I said before, this should be archived! Let a mod or admin, whoever has the wherewithal, take every one of your posts out of this thread and preserve it as a "sticky" or "pinned" thread!


Thanks shroomseacher. I'm gonna go give it a try after the holiday weekend. I walked by a many good looking morels Thursday.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

What a great day to be in the woods. Cool air, some wind, no bugs, sunshine, what more could you ask for?
I scored a dozen or so real nice morels but most were too far gone. 
Now for the obligatory annual declaration.......What a weird year!

I was surprise to run into some hot chicks whilst on my walk.


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

geogymn said:


> What a great day to be in the woods. Cool air, some wind, no bugs, sunshine, what more could you ask for?
> I scored a dozen or so real nice morels but most were too far gone.
> Now for the obligatory annual declaration.......What a weird year!
> 
> ...


I agree!!!! So weird. I finally went out again. Northern Otsego county. 1400-1600’. I put 7-8 miles. PG and new ground. Found 25 all spent. Found a bunch I first left up there 3 weeks ago. Every other one I found was solo and looked to be just as old and big. 
Zero signs of new growth. 
Mean while Saratoga county finding plush firm softball size. Not sure if this is me throwing in towel or not!


----------



## newbuck (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey guys! Had some luck when I was back in Ohio and living in wny (Buffalo) now. Absolutely no luck finding these things around here. 

Would love to chat and/or link up with someone from the area that wouldn’t mind showing me the ropes. I work a crazy amount so time is usually limited, but I really miss getting out into the woods and having my heart race when I come across a patch of tasty fungi. 

Thanks


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> What a great day to be in the woods. Cool air, some wind, no bugs, sunshine, what more could you ask for?
> I scored a dozen or so real nice morels but most were too far gone.
> Now for the obligatory annual declaration.......What a weird year!
> 
> ...


Nice looking chicks there Geo.
Very nice Mrmorel
I'm gonna give it one more go Tuesday but don't think they be good alot are on the edge here too.


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

went today found 4 pounds worth. even found a group of blonds just starting.


----------



## endless_shrimp (Apr 24, 2019)

Found some nice big morels this May but the last couple times I went out looking there was none to be found. Anybody know if the season is pretty much over in the mid-hudson valley?


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Last yr they were starting to pop up n then we had a major dry spell n got hot. Think that killed many of them off. Plus this yr I found them where I've looked many times before n never found them. I also gained around 600 ta 700 acres of the best morel ground ever this yr. Tons of dead mature elms on the edges of fields or on the right slope with the best dirt and dam thorn bushes so thick that only the craziest person (me lol) would go into them. This is only my 5th yr hunting morels I'd like to think I finally came into my prime and understand the morels alot better even though they still can throw a cure ball at me all the time. Found 5 under a barkless elm today. The only rule about morels is there is no rules lol.


I first hunted Morels with my Father, Grandfather and uncles in 1974. I have tried to 
bank as much knowledge as I could. My final thought about this is that Morels don't give a damn what I think. I still have more questions than answers. Shroom on my friend.


----------



## Catskill Longbow (May 9, 2019)

geogymn said:


> What a great day to be in the woods. Cool air, some wind, no bugs, sunshine, what more could you ask for?
> I scored a dozen or so real nice morels but most were too far gone.
> Now for the obligatory annual declaration.......What a weird year!
> 
> ...


What is the one in the middle picture? Edible? I found a couple nice ones like that a few weeks ago here.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Catskill Longbow said:


> What is the one in the middle picture? Edible? I found a couple nice ones like that a few weeks ago here.


Dryad's Saddle/ Pheasant back Polypore. Edible but I don't bother.


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

Just sharing a couple picks.


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

Here's the other one


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Plantman said:


> Just sharing a couple picks.
> View attachment 21622


Nice! Where from?


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

I'm in Saint Lawrence County.


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

I'm in Saint Lawrence County.


geogymn said:


> Nice! Where from?


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

I think I'm moving too Saint Lawrence County. Hobler how is the job market? LOL.... Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Plantman said:


> Just sharing a couple picks.
> View attachment 21622


 I like your choice of metric beer! Happy Hunting!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Plantman said:


> I'm in Saint Lawrence County.


Seems to be a hot bed this year!


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

I've been hunting shrooms for over 20 years ,this year has been the year of the Morel around here.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Plantman said:


> I've been hunting shrooms for over 20 years ,this year has been the year of the Morel around here.


What a interesting phenomenon.


----------



## Rucca (May 31, 2019)

Are these Morels? 

My father was from Illinois and always liked to hunt when he could except we lived in Eastern NC my whole life. I remember seeing a picture in a book of his but he passed away 6 years ago and I don’t have him to ask. We’re staying at a vacation rental in Niagara county and these guys are literally outside my back door.

If they are morels then any instructions on how to harvest them would be helpful. This will be my first find if that’s what they are. Also, are they safe for infants/ toddlers to eat and what are your favorite ways to cook/ prepare for eating or do we just eat them raw? Thanks in advance for helping a newbie.


----------



## Rucca (May 31, 2019)

Rucca said:


> Are these Morels?
> 
> My father was from Illinois and always liked to hunt when he could except we lived in Eastern NC my whole life. I remember seeing a picture in a book of his but he passed away 6 years ago and I don’t have him to ask. We’re staying at a vacation rental in Niagara county and these guys are literally outside my back door.
> 
> If they are morels then any instructions on how to harvest them would be helpful. This will be my first find if that’s what they are. Also, are they safe for infants/ toddlers to eat and what are your favorite ways to cook/ prepare for eating or do we just eat them raw? Thanks in advance for helping a newbie.


----------



## Rucca (May 31, 2019)

Says I need 3 posts to add links... guess that’s why photos didn’t populate.


----------



## Rucca (May 31, 2019)

Rucca said:


> Says I need 3 posts to add links... guess that’s why photos didn’t populate.


----------



## Rucca (May 31, 2019)

Another picture


----------



## Rucca (May 31, 2019)

Another pic


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Rucca said:


> Another pic


Yes those are Yellow Morels (Morchella esculenta). You can use a knife and cut them just above ground level, that way they stay clean. 
Do not eat them raw. They are too hard to digest. 
I would not give them to children, especially toddlers as they may have an allergic reaction to them. It is rare allergy, but better to be safe
Parents should test them first. You should start out with a small portion for reasons listed above.
There are a hundred ways to cook them, I like them on top of steak myself. 
Congratulations for bumping into something that some people walk miles to find, in vain.


----------



## Rucca (May 31, 2019)

Thanks for the response Geogymn. My cousin in Illinois said they were too but I have been wary due to round versus pointed tips plus opening at tops. Unfortunately the caretaker took a weedeater to half of them yesterday. Have you seen them round and open on top like this before?


----------



## Rucca (May 31, 2019)

Rucca said:


> Thanks for the response Geogymn. My cousin in Illinois said they were too but I have been wary due to round versus pointed tips plus opening at tops. Unfortunately the caretaker took a weedeater to half of them yesterday. Have you seen them round and open on top like this before?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes many times. They probably got topped by the weedeater when they were first emerging. I never give a definitive fungi identification on the internet but might make an exception in this case.
Harvest them, study them, cut them open. Prepare yourself for the next time you find them. If there is any lingering doubt do not eat them, you won't enjoy them.


----------



## Rucca (May 31, 2019)

Have the hubby bringing home salt to soak them. Plan to cook them with steak tomorrow. I’ll let you know if I survive.


----------



## Rucca (May 31, 2019)

I not only survived but am looking forward to my next find to try a different batter. I want to use bisquick next time. I thought that garlic salt in pancake batter would work with our limited groceries we have on hand. They were good but a bit too sweet. I used butter to fry them and would do that again. Hopefully they’re good again tonight because my husband wouldn’t eat any. I filled up on them so fast, because they were so rich, that I never even touched my steak. It was a cool experience running into these. I can understand why they are hunted. Thank you for your guidance & sharing your knowledge. Happy hunting!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Rucca said:


> I not only survived but am looking forward to my next find to try a different batter. I want to use bisquick next time. I thought that garlic salt in pancake batter would work with our limited groceries we have on hand. They were good but a bit too sweet. I used butter to fry them and would do that again. Hopefully they’re good again tonight because my husband wouldn’t eat any. I filled up on them so fast, because they were so rich, that I never even touched my steak. It was a cool experience running into these. I can understand why they are hunted. Thank you for your guidance & sharing your knowledge. Happy hunting!


Happy to hear that your first experience with morels was a good one.


----------



## JCG86 (Jun 4, 2018)

I finally got lucky and stumbled upon some morels! Spent my lunch breaks looking the last few years (Broome/Chenango County) All were large yellow and beyond expired but I have PG for next year


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

JCG86 said:


> I finally got lucky and stumbled upon some morels! Spent my lunch breaks looking the last few years (Broome/Chenango County) All were large yellow and beyond expired but I have PG for next year


 The first find is the hardest. Congratulations!


----------



## JCG86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks!! Will post some pictures when I have enough posts


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

Anyone know what these are?


----------



## Michael Michael Kowalski (Apr 16, 2019)

The one with red berries is red baneberry. The one below is wild sarsaparilla.


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks Michael Michael Kowalski appreciate the ID.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

4 month countdown


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Starting to a little excited. Gained permission to hunt 345 achers more of some good looking land. Took care of some problem beaver for a farmer. Tons of dead elms all over. Can't wait.


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

Hey Geo I tried to reply a long time ago about it being a phenomenon. It didn't post and I may be completely without fact..For years I have searched dead or almost dead Elmer's for morels,and dying dead apple trees.Most times were with great success in shroom hunting.For the last 3 years plus my Elm Trees Have died in epic proportions.Dead bark everywhere= host.I Believe.You can not drive a rural road where there isn't several meaning ,,ten plus dead elms.I was actually on my own land picking,and a couple from 30 plus miles away asked if I was picking morels!)@$^#?.They were lol Ten years ago no one knew what they were let alone how great of a resource they are .I feed my family.We eat them.Alot of people sell them. For to much money,when they should put them in a freezer..


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Michael Michael Kowalski said:


> The one with red berries is red baneberry. The one below is wild sarsaparilla.


That one had me thinking ginseng, but the leaves weren't right! 



hoblershang said:


> Starting to a little excited. Gained permission to hunt 345 achers more of some good looking land. Took care of some problem beaver for a farmer. Tons of dead elms all over. Can't wait.


Hope those elms aren't too long dead! There are a bazillion dead elms on the 2,200 acres of my fish and game club. I don't know of a one that still has morels. They are all dead bare wood, no bark at all, and falling apart. If your elms are still holding on to most of their bark, but it's slipping a bit, they may still produce. Also look for trees like apple, sycamore, and cottonwood. These trees can also have morels in their company.


----------



## Morelforme (Mar 12, 2020)

ChainsawHand999 said:


> Figured I'd get this thing started! This is the upstate NY 2019 thread. Looking forward to this season!


So the upstate NY season is late April?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Shroomsearcher in my area elms are the go to tree. 99% of my finds are all daed elms. My new area has elms in all stages. I check the other trees too but have very little success. I'm hoping this season is at least half as good as last yr. Happy hunting.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Morelforme said:


> So the upstate NY season is late April?


Just beginning in late April. You might find some on PG but in May they get tall enough to see.


----------



## DoctaGreen (Apr 23, 2018)

Get ready  Oysters probably here in Western New York and I will be isolated from the crazy world in the woods. Good luck and may the mycelium be with you !! I know a stupid pun. Anyways be safe out there.


----------



## Built-Right716 (Mar 26, 2020)

Do you guys think it will be early this year with the early spring?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

DoctaGreen said:


> Get ready  Oysters probably here in Western New York and I will be isolated from the crazy world in the woods. Good luck and may the mycelium be with you !! I know a stupid pun. Anyways be safe out there.


@DoctaGreen ..we will Hunt all still a Go


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Built-Right716 said:


> Do you guys think it will be early this year with the early spring?


When you hear the first lawn mower the first Morels will be peeking through.


----------



## Marshmallowhunter (May 11, 2019)

Is it time yet?!? Patiently waiting!!


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Marsh--That's a great picture!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Marshmallowhunter (May 11, 2019)

sb said:


> Marsh--That's a great picture!
> 
> Thanks for posting.


Thanks!!


----------



## Marshmallowhunter (May 11, 2019)

Anyone see anything yet?! We keep getting snow


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

To early here.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Too cold yet!


----------



## Built-Right716 (Mar 26, 2020)

March was a tease. April seems to have brought some winter back


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Built-Right716 said:


> March was a tease. April seems to have brought some winter back


Come on sunshine!


----------



## Andrew.Guitar (May 15, 2018)

2nd scout today, skunked again, more weather like today and we will be golden.


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

My sister just sent me this pic.St lawrence county


----------



## Marshmallowhunter (May 11, 2019)

I found some yesterday! Mostly blacks but hey their out!!! Prob about 25 give it or take! Yay!!


----------



## iamSteve (May 17, 2020)

In the Syracuse area, looking to find some morels for the first time. Any recommendations on what the best type of tree to look near is, specific to CNY?


----------



## Porcina (May 23, 2018)

A whole Lotta walking today, both old grounds and new. The "baby" I was waiting to grow was falling prey to the slugs so she came home with me. And the other was found on the edge of a pond! Still think next weekend holds the most promise for my area. (Broome County)


----------



## Porcina (May 23, 2018)

iamSteve said:


> In the Syracuse area, looking to find some morels for the first time. Any recommendations on what the best type of tree to look near is, specific to CNY?


Definitely check around old apple trees


----------



## Kristen Baxter (Apr 29, 2020)

Porcina said:


> Definitely check around old apple trees


Tulip trees, buckthorn and hawthorn so I've been told!


----------

